# Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED (and now MARRIED)!!



## Snaga

Some of you may know... some of you may not...

Wonko and Snaga are engaged!  

Yes, we are getting married! For real. I do not mean a forum marriage... an on-line role-play or anything like that. We *really* are getting married!

We are both very happy about it! That really doesn't tell you anything about just how happy.... 

I asked Wonko in Seattle, and she said yes without hesitation! Yay! 

Then I bought her a ring. (Which we refer to as 'The Precious'!) Then next day I had to fly home... that was the worst journey ever. The fact that we are currently in different countries is not good, but we will be spending our lives together very happily! So that makes everything right...

We couldn't say anything straightaway because there was the small matter of telling families, etc. But since we both have so many friends here, and we met because of the forum, it seems only right to announce it here. 

And to say thank you to TTF... members, mods and WM ... *aware of impending gushing... decides to stop...*


----------



## Celebthôl

YAY! YAY!! YAY!!!

im so pleased for you guys CONGRATULATIONS guys!!! i hope u live the best lifes and i hope u guys are excedingly happy with each other!

Thôl


----------



## Viewman

congratolation  Im happy to hear that some one can find there real love  Maybe it will happen for me a day *G*


----------



## Húrin Thalion

Congratulations, both of you!

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Congrats, congrats, congrats! That is the most exciting thing I've heard for months on this forum!  Best of wishes, you guys!


----------



## GuardianRanger

*Congrats!*

I don't know you guys well, I've only joined the forum in the last couple of weeks, but:

I think stories like this are really cool.


Best of luck.


----------



## Rangerdave

Bless this day, 
pinnacle of life, 
Husband joined to wife. 
The heart leaps up to behold 
This golden day.


To be happy, and forever,
You must see your wish come true.
Don't be careful, don't be clever.
When you see your wish, pursue.
It's a dangerous endeavor,
But the only thing to do




Just a few lines of hope and advice. 
May you find all the happiness and bliss you deserve.

RD


----------



## Beorn

Congratulations! That's great for both of you!


----------



## Frodorocks

Yay! I'm so happy for you! See Wonks, you will get to live in England! You did it all on your own without my bad help. I'm proud of you!


----------



## Khamul

Better buy two computers.  Seriously, congratulations.


----------



## Turgon

Yes - congratulations guys! And good luck! Minas Morgûl for the honeymoon I take it...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I think that kicks ass..but you knew that LOL! and to think what jealous people tried to stand in the way!


----------



## Carantalath

Wow, congratulations! I don't know either of you but I hope you're very happy together.


----------



## EverEve

OMG! Hell yah! You guys realized I nearly passed out when I saw this, right? Got waayyyy too excited there! CONGRATULATIONS! I think this calls for a party! Yay, nay? Way to go Snags! Good choice! And, Congrats, Wonks, you lil fox, you!!!


----------



## HobbitGirl

Wow, guys! This is amazing! Congratulations!

So, when's the big day?


----------



## Mablung

Congrats both of you


----------



## Eirien

Hey!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! yea so whens the bug day??? wait isn't Wonko only 19???? how old are u snaga???


----------



## Goldberry344

im not sure, but he looks about 23! 

and YAY for WONKS! my buddy ol pal! you'll be british, for real. yay for you two!


----------



## MacAddict

I regret that i don't really know either of you very well , but no-the-less, CONGRATS!!! May you both "Live long and prosper" together . What Sting said "buy 2 comps".

~MacAddict


----------



## Asha'man

Hate to be the proverbial "wet blanket", but just how long have you two known each other, anyway? Seems like only a couple months to me, and I don't think the decision to spend the rest of your lives together can be made in that short a time. 



Ash


----------



## FREEDOM!

Ok, congrats i guess i have too do this *hands Snaga the keys to wonks fan club* CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!

But i think you guys are rushing this a bit!

Not to be negative or anything!


----------



## FREEDOM!

Hey guess what guys! They can tape the wedding and post the ceremony on here!!


----------



## HLGStrider

Congrats... gosh...
You guys will have a heck of a time warding off weird looks when you tell people how you met...

Well, he was this Orc on the Tolkien forum...


----------



## Aulë

Yay! for Snaga!
Yay! for Wonks the Fox!
Yay! for TTF 

Congratulations guys, you two are a match made in heaven!
Hopefully once Wonks has learned all there is to know about cricket, I'll be able to have that in depth conversation with her about it!

btw, where are you having the wedding?
Britain or America?

So many decisions....


----------



## Niniel

Wow! This is really great! Congratulations both of you!!!!!


----------



## Legolam

Congratulations guys. Snaga's a great orc, and I'm sure he's not THAT mean . I wish you every happiness together (and I want an invite to the wedding  )


----------



## Snaga

Thank you all of you. You are all so kind.

Thol: We ARE exceedingly happy. I don't have the words to tell you.
Viewman: I'm sure it will!
Hurin: Thanks!
Nenya: Its exciting for you? How do you think I feel?!
GuardianRanger: Thanks - see ya around!
RangerDave: Your poem is sweet and appreciated. "Don't be careful, don't be clever" - no danger of that!
Beorn: Thanks!
Frodorocks: Yay! Wonko insists she's not doing this for the passport!
Khamul: Good and practical advice! If you start seeing 'Snaga says...' in Wonks' posts, or 'Wonks says....' in mine, then you know we've only got one!
Turgon: But Minas Morgul is too close to home! I think we might go to sunny Tolfalas!
Tar: Jealous people...?!
Carantalath: Thanks!
Eve: *passes smelling salts* Party!! Yeah!
HobbitGirl: Thanks. We haven't got a date yet. So many things to work out! This makes moving out of Bag End look like a breeze. But it will be in about 18 months. A long engagement is the nearest we are likely to get to being sensible!
Mablung: Thanks!
Eiren: Thanks! Lets just say I think Goldie may be dyslexic!
Goldie: Thank you! You're my friend for saying that!
MacAddict: Thank you! Catch you on AIM or Messenger some time?
Asha'man: Yes you are a wet blanket! You are also only saying the same thing that others have said, out of concern and honesty. I'd say the same to others in the same position. But we KNOW its right. So the opinion of others doesnt count for much!
FREEDOM!: No need to give me the keys. I dont want to be her fan, I want to marry her. Fans never get to marry their idol... they get arrested for stalking Perhaps we'll set a webcam up in the church?!
Elgee: You are so right! It started in the jewellers when we went to look for a ring. They were like 'How did you guys meet?' And we just looked at each other and then both said: 'You don't need to know!!'
Pippin_Took: I'm betting my sister will volunteer to instruct Wonks in the finer points of the noble game. After all she bought me a ticket to the Edgbaston test match this summer for my Christmas present! England or America... umm ... both?!
Niniel: Yes its REALLY great! Yay!
Legolam: Thank you! The wedding could just be the ideal excuse for another British Army road-trip, right?!


----------



## DGoeij

Say what?

At first I thought this could be a genuine Forum Prank, but I can't believe you would do anything like this, so:

GONGRATULATIONS!

I do hope the bachelors party at the Tween Guild will be one to remember, or one I won't be able to remember. 

And do make sure you guys have two computers before you start looking for a home.


----------



## ltas

*gasp* Can fairytales really come true?!! 

I haven't had the pleasure of getting to know either of you better, but how can one *not* congratulate someone, if something so wonderful has taken place?

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Where's the blushing bride?


----------



## menchu

HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAYYY!!!!
 
*
 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

*(and that is not an 'eek', I didn't know 'eek' was bad till yesterday, by the way)


----------



## Gil-Galad

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! 
I am sure you will be happy together and someday when you have kids...................make them Tolkien fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


P.S-Snaga1,be careful at the bachelor's party


----------



## Thomas Baggins

*congratulations!!*

WOW!!! that's amazing!! Congratulations you guys. hope you have a good life together!


----------



## Éomond

Yeay for both of you! *tear* that's soooooo wonderful! I'm soooooooo happy for both of you guys! I hope (actually I know) you guys will love and be together forever! Aways love each other! Once again, that's great guys!


----------



## Frodorocks

I don't remember which thread it was, this one or the Oh My God Guess Who's Here Thread(or whatever it was called), that someone said that Snaga looked too old for Wonks, but I don't think he is and I don't think it matters. Even if Snaga was Forty Two, he'd still be Wonko's secret to Life, the Universe, and Everything.


----------



## Goldberry344

*starts singing* 
"he is an orc, she is a girl, can i get any more obvious? 
he killed hobbits, she drank beers, what more can i say?
he was an orc man, she was a drunk girl,
they met on TFF they sat WTF,
now they're getting marriiiieeeeeddd"

yay. go me.


----------



## FREEDOM!

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *I don't remember which thread it was, this one or the Oh My God Guess Who's Here Thread(or whatever it was called), that someone said that Snaga looked too old for Wonks, but I don't think he is and I don't think it matters. Even if Snaga was Forty Two, he'd still be Wonko's secret to Life, the Universe, and Everything. *



That was me! and that was a mistake! I once again am sorry!


----------



## Asha'man

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *Thank you all of you. You are all so kind.
> Asha'man: Yes you are a wet blanket! You are also only saying the same thing that others have said, out of concern and honesty. I'd say the same to others in the same position. But we KNOW its right. So the opinion of others doesnt count for much!
> *



I noted in one of the other personal responses that you plan on a long engagement, 18 months or so. In that case, I'll have to dry myself out and say congratulations. 

Ash


----------



## Arvedui

I'll just congratulate both of you anyhow.

I hope all the best for your coming life together. May there be years and years of happiness, and may Eru and the Valar walk with you.


----------



## Confusticated

Wow... that's a really neat thing. I am happy for both of you guys and I wish you the best!


----------



## legoman

Haha, I'm sure I've mentioned this but congrats and I agree with anything anyone said above, oh except that bit where snaga said he wanted to marry wonko, cos thats not really my scene.

hehe

see you guys at the party (english side of the atlantic of course).

Good luck.


----------



## Eledhwen

*CONGRATULATIONS WONKO AND SNAGA*

May you have a long and happy life together and may your anklesnappers never bring you grief.

Here's a painting by one of mine (my oldest daughter) which I post in celebration of your betrothal; the view the groom gets when, while waiting, he glances back down the aisle. (It was really two little girls dressed up, but that's not appropriate!)


----------



## tookish-girl

And a very tookish congrats from me too!

May the stars shine out on your journey together. 

Or maybe something more hobbity is more suitable:

Hooray, let's get in some ale   

You know, we all want you to hve the wedding in England, don't you? Me and Leogman have big plans on wearing extremely apt outfits. Mahahahahahaha!

Be happy, you too!


----------



## EverEve

You know, just think: You can now officially say that LotR is the the thing that changed your life the most, and in the most bestest way. Cuz if neither of you like lotr, then you wouldnt have gone to our beloved TTF, and if you didnt come here, you wouldnt have met....Wow, I just had a almost-clever thought!

Best of Luck! The Grace of the Vala be with you, and may God bless you two! *tear*


----------



## Ecthelion

Cant believe it took me so long to find this thread! Hm.....Two evil people in the DL, one and orc, the other a girl, and somehow through drinking and killing they found eachother. I can see it now, Snaga and Wonks talking to their grandkids(maybe )

Snaga:"Yes it was about 50 years ago when we were youngens on the tolkien forum. Now did I tell you about my best Rp ever?" 
Kids: "Yes grandpa only a thousand times."
Snaga: "well here it is for the 1001 time, it was a cold dark day in ME........."

LOL! Congrats you two!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Alright, I haven't posted here yet and I feel I should.  Maybe becuase it's MY ENGAGEMENT THREAD! 
Anyway, first of all I'd like to say that reading this thread makes me cry! (In a good way) 

I also want to say a quick thank you to WM for creating the forum.
I don't even want to THINK of what would have happened without it...
How would Snaga and I have met?! *shudders*
I'm glad the forum is here and I'm glad we have met.

Hooray for the first TTF wedding!

And I want to thank all of you.
Personally! 
Here I go!

*Thôl:* Thank you so much! You have been such a great friend and nothing but supportive throughout the whole thing! Thank you so much for being there! Soon I'll be in England and I'll swing down south and we can meet up for real, ok? 

*Viewman:* Thank you! And SHHH. You'll find it! 

*Húrin Thalion:* Thank you! *hugs*

*Nenya:* Thank you, thank you, thank you! It's exciting for us too!! It's like a dream! Your well wishes mean soo much to me! Thank you!!!

*GuardianRanger:* I hope we get to know eachother better soon! Thank you so much!! I always liked stories like this too, and now I'm IN one! Soo nice. Thank you!

*RD:* Thank you so much. I was moved to tears when I read that. It's so sweet and...sweet...and...*tear* Thank you. I can't say anything else but thank you.

*Beorn:* Thank you! It IS pretty great for us! 

*Frodorocks:* Yes, I WILL get to live in England! But that's SOO not why I seduce...started dating him and eventually agreed to marry him! Thank you though! So much! *hugs*

*Khamul/Sting:* Snaga will buy one soon and I have my laptop. We're set! Thank you! 

*Turgon:* Actually we were thinking someplace a little more tropical, maybe with a volcano or two. *dreams about honeymoons* yay!

*Tar:* Hehe. Jealous people. Hehe. You're so funny! You're the best! *laughs*

*Carantalath:* Thank you. I don't know you either but thank you just the same! 

*EverEve:* *hugshugshugs* Thank you so much! You're so sweet! And if you nearly passed out hearing about it just imagine how faint I feel when I look at my left hand.  You can TOTALLY plan the party! Invite EVERYONE! Thank you so much!

*Hobbit Girl:* Thank you! It's amazing for us too! As Snaga has said the wedding will be sometime in the summer of 2004. 

*Mablung:* Thanks, Mab! Notice I left the "Queen" bit off this time. 

*Eirien:* Sometime in the summer of 2004, we haven't picked a date yet. And I'll be 20 in July. And yes, Snaga's right. Goldie is dysliexic. 

*Goldie:* Thank you, buddy ol' pal! And yes! I'll be British! But I'll keep my American accent I think. Hehe. Silly dyslexic Goldie. You know you're like his new best friend for telling the forum he's 23 right? 

*MacAddict:* Thank you! I hope to get to know you better! Though I am NOT a Star Trek fan Snaga is and I think he'll appreciate the "Live long and prosper" more than I do. And Yes. We've got the two comp thing covered. So long as he actually buys one. 

*Ash:* I'll refer you to Snaga's comment. He said it all.
Basically I don't expect everyone to understand but like I told Nenya tonight...when you know you just know and there's no arguing with it. I love Snaga very much, and I know I want to spend the rest of my life iwth him. It's that simple. There's really no question about it. I can't change it...I can't stop loving him. 

*Strider(Aragorn:* Hmm...I suppose to some it might seem like rushing, but we're having a long engagement...
And anyway...we want to spend the rest of our lives together. That won't change if he asks me now or two years from now...and we are eager to start "the rest of our lives" soon! 
And we CAN tape the wedding with a digicam or something...if we HAD one...*hmmm*

*Els:* Yeah, uh huh...we were at this jeweler's looking for a ring and the guy was like, "So how did you meet? How long have you known eachohter?"
And I was like, "Um..." and Snaga was like, "Um..." and we were like, "We met a while ago...um...it's a long story...yeah. Yeah. It's..well...we don't need to talk about it. You don't need to know..yeah...let's just buy the ring, ok?" Hehe.
It's weird telling people.
Me: I'm engaged.
Friend: To whom? Where did you meet him? How old is he? Where does he live?!
Me: Um...well....that's a funny story really...


*Pippin_Took:* Hehe. You'll just make fun of English Cricket! Anyway, I think Snaga's sister wants to give me a lesson. Oh can I take this time here to say, "YAY SNAGA'S SISTER!!!" She's so cool! Yay! Anyway...Yeah. Soon we can chat about Cricket.
And we're having two ceremonies. One here in the US and one in England. That way all our people can come. 

*Niniel:* Thank you, Niniel!

*Legolam:* Thank you! And he IS a great orc! And if Tookish and Legoman are coming you are SOO coming too! 

*DGoeij:* NO WAY! I am way above pulling pranks and hoaxes to get attention! Not about something as serious as this! This engagement is as real as the expensive bill for the engagement ring! We really are getting married! I mean it! Hehe. And if Snaga's getting a bachelor party THAT exciting I want a bachelorette party just as bad! And we DO have two computers.  Or will as soon as Snaga buys one. 

*Itas:* Yes they can! And this feels like a fairy-tale! I never dreamed I'd be allowed to be so happy! Thank you! (Oh, and I'm right here...pacing and worrying about how to effectively answer such a LONG thread! 

*Menchu:* *hugs* Thank you, hun! You're so great! So funny! I laughed so loud when I read that outloud to Snaga on the phone the other night! You're so funny! Wee! Thank you! Thank you so much!

*Gil-Galad:*  Yes. Our kids will kind of HAVE to be Tolkien fans. Kid: "How did you and daddy meet?" Me: "Well, there's this book..." Hehe. P.S.-He'll be careful if he knows what's good for him. *ponders* I wonder if he'll get strippers....hmm...*giggles*

*Thomas Baggins:* Thank you! So do we!!!

*Eomond:* When I read this outloud to Snaga I was crying..it's so sweet. Thank you...thank you so much. We WILL be together and love eachother forever...and it's so sweet of you to say that...so nice. Thank you so much! *tears up again* 

*Frodorocks:* Even if Eomond's post hadn't made me cry yours certainly would have!!! I cried...and cried...and it was so sweet. He IS my answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything. But he's NOT 42. Although we did start dating-ish in the 42nd week of last year. 

*Goldie:* I tried to sing that song to Snaga while reading the thread to him over the phone but I couldn't. Your songs are great. They're hilarious! Mwah and hugs!

*S(A:* Apology accepted! *hugs* Friends? 

*Ash:* Thank you! We appreciate it! Anyway, aren't you more comfortable now that you're dry? 

*Arvedui:* Aaww...thank you! Thank you!!! Yay! We've had Eru and the Valar invoked in our honor! That's so great! YAY!

*Nom:* Thank you, former-Confusticated! 

*legoman:* Yeah, I doubt Snaga would like it if you said you wanted me to marry you as well. Thanks! I can't wait for that party!! 

*Eledhwen:* Thank you so much! And your daughter is very talented! That's a beautiful painting! Nice brush strokes! I love to paint. She did a great job! 

*Tookish:* Thank you! A round of ale and congratulations for everyone! And we're having two ceremonies. One in America and one in England. So yay! What are you going to wear though? Please no chicken costumes...no horses either ok? And we will be happy. Deliriously so.

*EverEve:* It's true, Eve! Withouth Lord of the Rings who knows WHAT would've happened!!! I used to make fun of geeks who met at Star Wars conventions or on fan based websites...now I'm one of them! AAH! And btw, you're making me cry! 

*Ecthelion:* We are in the Dark Legion, but I am an elf. Not a girl. A female elf..but not a girl in the human sense of the word. But yeah...I'm still working out how to tell my FRIENDS where we met! I don't think I can handle thinking far enough ahead to grandkids. Thank you!

Thank you everybody! Your kindness and well wishes mean so much! Everyone's being so nice! This thread makes me cry! YAY! Thank you so much.
Thank you soo much!

I'm attaching a blurry picture of The Precious. It's a white gold band with two side-ways facing marquise diamonds as sidestones and a round cut diamond in the middle. But in the picture it's blurry and it looks like some kind of topaz or blue-something.


----------



## Merry

I've said it before and I'll say it again, congratulations!!

I can confirm that Snaga is a great guy and Wonko will be well looked after.

Yay for lurve....


----------



## Eledhwen

When you buy the wedding rings, you'd better chuck them in the fire first (just to make sure!).


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Pretty! That jealous person hasn't been back awhile....hey....if you make the wedding like later...I could be matron honor...hahhahahaha


----------



## Aulë

Wonks, maybe S(A will agree to be the flower-boy?


----------



## FREEDOM!

Yes, we can be friends Wonko!    

Pippin_Took: that won't work. I won't be able to make it to their wedding, unfortunately!  My parents don't even know i am on this forum.

Tar-Ancalime: when you say jealous guy do you mean me??
Cause i am jealous, cause there is not a better couple than these two fine people we have here! They are both extremely lucky!


----------



## Frodorocks

Aww, that's so sweet Freedom. Wow Wonks, you met on the 42 ish week of the year? Kind of freaky in a good sort of way. You all are almost making me cry, I'm so happy for Wonks and Snags.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Gosh! I think everyone's crying by this time!  So happy! Your ring is beautiful, Wonks! Just gorgeous! *is happy*


----------



## tookish-girl

Pretty pretty ring, Wonko!

No, no chicken or horse costumes for me and legoman, something to do with hobbits and elves I think. We liked the idea of dressing everyone up as they're characters from the forum. The idea of dancing round dressed as a hobbit amuses me and we all want to see the bridegroom being an orc as he walks you down the aisle. 
Ah the romance!


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Ok, well, first off I apologize for not posting in this sooner. Second I apologize for never really taking the time to officially introduce myself to you guys. As for something you probably don't know, I have watched you two, Snaga and Wonks, as you've met and progressed in your relationship. I must say I'm impressed with and proud of how far you guys have really gotten with all of this. I wish you both all the best, and I want you to know you're in my thoughts.

Best of luck to you, I mean everything I've said in this post from the bottom of my heart.

~Cora


----------



## Samwise_hero

So the fox is getting married! CONGRATS! That's great guys. I happy for you. So that love bug is still around somwhere. =D.
I wish you all the happiness in the world (Tolkien's and ours). Best Wishes and God Bless
Samwise_Hero


----------



## Éomond

Your guy's ring looks great!=D
=]


----------



## Goldberry344

hehe! yay for songs! *sigh* wonks, when you get married you'd still better sing silly songs with me. and yay for the ring! its sooooo perdy! *tear*


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I dont mean you, this person is first off female....secondly...well she will remain safely undisclosed


----------



## HLGStrider

Els... sigh... like that.

THROW THE RINGS IN THE FIRE, MY PRECIOUS!


----------



## Aulë

Wonks, make sure you keep an eye out for YayGollum! 
And remember-
Keep it secret! 
Keep it safe!

(bleh- that makes no sense it all!)


----------



## Arathin

Oh my!!! I wish I had known about you guys earlier. Big Congrads!!! You two know I love ya both. You will be great together. Fabulous Precious!!!! I would personally pay to see Snaga dressed up at an Orc at the wedding!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Rangerdave

Note to the engaged Orc,

Before she gets to the UK, make sure to stop by the Agent Provocateur shop and pick up something appropriate for the British climate

 

RD


----------



## Legolam

> something appropriate for the British climate


 Yay for thermal undies!!!


----------



## Snaga

Note to self.... Go to Agent Provocateur and buy thermal undies... * wonders if that's what David Beckham bought Posh Spice when he went there * * shudders *

Legolam: Thermal undies are not required. England isnt cold like Scotland! A raincoat might be more suitable. I've not been to that shop, so I don't know if they sell them

RD: Thank you! You know you are at a friendly forum when the mods give you this sort of advice! 

Arathin: You rock too! Dressed up as an orc? You make it sound like something I wouldn't normally do. I'm polishing my armour now!

Pippin_Took: That post makes more sense than you can guess, but is a little late in coming. Wonks like to scare me by randomly saying... 'Oh no... I just dropped the precious down the toilet ...' or similar! 

Elgee: Bad advice! Bad advice!

Tar: Shh!

Goldie: Yay for Wonks singing... Yay for the ring? But which is prettier?

Eomond: Thanks. Thats a bad picture to judge from. But it is very pretty! You've no idea the stress we had in choosing it.

Sam_wise Hero: Thanks! Its nice to hear things like this from people I've not really spoken to too much. I appreciate it.

ILLOTRM: Hi Cora! Watching us, huh? In a good way I hope! Seriously, thank you, that's really nice

tookish: Ignore Wonks' suggestion. This was my friend's suggestion. She first wanted a chicken wedding, but we said no. Then she suggested horses instead (with ugly people at the back!)... Crazy girl!

Nenya: Yay!

Frodorocks: Yeah the 42-_ish_ week... as in _not_ the 42nd week!

FREEDOM: Yay! Can we be friends too?!

Pippin_Took: don't even go there!

Tar: No... and shh!! I think Wonks decides on that sort of thing!

Eledwhen: NOOOO! Bad idea! Hurting the Precious with nassty fire!

Merry: Why thank you


----------



## Aerin

Congratulations to both of you. I hope you have a wonderful life together. 


Quick word about the volcanoes thing - don't get carried away with the Precious!


----------



## FREEDOM!

Sure we can be friends! I will keep in mind what you said to me on AIM if you keep in mind what I told you.


----------



## Anamatar IV

What an age we live in

congradulation, you guys!


----------



## Nevavarein

CONGRATULATIONs although i dont even know you gus, but still this is veryexciting. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Nefmariel

GREAT! Good for you guys! Oh this is great! Well best of Luck to all of you guys!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Snag: How dare you order the dark queen to shut up!


----------



## legoman

Snaga...You said 'no' to a chicken wedding???? whats wrong with you???? do you realise how much fun you've missed due to your far too sensible nature, a chicken wedding. It'd be like the ultimate dream - hehe. Yeah, so no ones ever gonna marry me, I don't care, hurray for chinkens!


----------



## Legolam

Do chinkens taste as good as chickens?  Will they make someone more likely to marry you?


----------



## Goldberry344

well, snags, you're supposed to say that wonks is perdier, and so i SHOULD say that the ring is, but that would be mean. so we can aggree on wonks, though we know that im supposed to think the ring is...?


----------



## Snaga

I meant out of the ring and Wonk's singing! Of course Wonks herself isn't so much 'perdy' as dazzlingly beautiful...

Thanks Aerin! Good advice! At last... everyone else wants it thrown into the fire!  

Anyway Legoman, it was actually Wonks who vetoed the chicken wedding idea. I was drunk when my friend suggested it, and it sounded good to me. As you're taken by the idea, how about you dress up as a chicken even though noone else does?

Tar: oops! Sorry! I don't know what madness was upon me! *grovels*

FREEDOM!: Done and done!

Neva, Nef and Anamatar: thanks to you all!


----------



## legoman

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *Do chinkens taste as good as chickens?  Will they make someone more likely to marry you? *



damn these 'typos' I really need to slow down, I'm getting a lot of these recently and not all of them are as laughable as this one!!! grrr.



> As you're taken by the idea, how about you dress up as a chicken even though noone else does?



Do-oo-on't tempt me frodo!


----------



## Frodorocks

Comes as a chicken, but make sure that there's lots of little chips or chinks out of the costume.  Then you could be a chinken!


----------



## EverEve

Yay! The threads finally started!

Yall, the party is in the light hearted rpg's section. The title's pretty obvious, so if you cant figure it out, I dont hold out much hope for you.  

So...go there!

Ps...Its called "The Engagement Party for Wonko and Snaga", for lack of a better name. 

EDIT: 

Oh, yah, I forgot to mention. Bring a present.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

just kidding


----------



## Eriol

> _Posted by Wonko_
> 
> when you know you just know and there's no arguing with it.





> _Posted by Snaga_
> 
> But we KNOW its right. So the opinion of others doesnt count for much!



I believe a marriage that is founded on ANY OTHER reasons than yours is foolish! Congratulations to you, and cherish this feeling forever, as well as this moment! DON'T FORGET!


"For it is the doom of Men that they forget..."

(No, not a Tolkien quote, it is Merlin in "Excalibur")


----------



## legoman

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Comes as a chicken, but make sure that there's lots of little chips or chinks out of the costume.  Then you could be a chinken!  *



or then I could go as chicken and chips...


----------



## Frodorocks

I could reply to that and say, " as opposed to fish and chips?" but that would be spam. So instead, Yay for the engagment party! Come one, Come all!


----------



## Glory

a little late but CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## chrysophalax

Never a dull moment, I'm sure...Dragons tend to be cynical creatures, but where orc-lords and (sane?) Wonkos are involved, well! there's nothing more to be said!


----------



## Snaga

Pish! That sounds like disapproval, Chryss. Hopefully I'm mistaken. I'd like to say 'I value your opinion as a friend' but actually it changes nothing at all. To all those who congratulate and support us, we give our heartfelt thanks. To everyone else we say 'Pish!' (Which doesnt mean your friendship is not appreciated of course!)

Yay Eriol... you get it!

Thanks Glory... its not too late!

And thanks to Eve... parties are GREAT!!


----------



## Ice Man

I'm suprised. I honestly didn't expect this to happen, but I'm very happy for you, although I don't know you two very well.

Well, I just want you guys to be happy and love each other.

Live and let live, love and let love!

My thoughts and best wishes follow you two and your families!


----------



## Elbereth

This is a bit belated but I want to send my most heartfelt congratulations to the happy couple. 

I have to admit I had my doubts. I have always been skeptical about love relationships over the internet, especially long distant relationships. But it is obvious you two proved me wrong. 
It can be done and be successful. 

Congratulations...I wish you a lifetime of happiness together!


----------



## Glory

I'm glad it's not too late
ohh yeah my blessing for the both
*trows blessings*
may the two of you have a long and happy life together!!!!!


----------



## Celebthôl

Thôl: Thank you so much! You have been such a great friend and nothing but supportive throughout the whole thing! Thank you so much for being there! Soon I'll be in England and I'll swing down south and we can meet up for real, ok? 
Originaly posted by Wonks

Thanx Wonks i am 100% behind you all the way and you too Snags, and i always will be YAY!!!

Thôl


----------



## Legolam

So, is the wedding in the US or Britain?? 
make it Britain, make it Britain, make it Britain, make it Britain, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Aulë

I think that Wonks said that there would be two weddings....



> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Pippin_Took: Hehe. You'll just make fun of English Cricket! Anyway, I think Snaga's sister wants to give me a lesson. Oh can I take this time here to say, "YAY SNAGA'S SISTER!!!" She's so cool! Yay! Anyway...Yeah. Soon we can chat about Cricket.
> And we're having two ceremonies. One here in the US and one in England. That way all our people can come.
> *


----------



## Legolam

Thanks! I'm a lazy dunce who never reads all these pages


----------



## Celebthôl

HAHA noone reads all the posts on any thread even this amazing one  

Also Legolam if you are indeed the Fusball queen then i challange you to a match as i think i am the king of it   do you accept?

Thôl


----------



## Ithrynluin

Wow, this is wonderful news!

ALL THE BEST TO YOU GUYS! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Kellivara

> _Originally posted by Asha'man _
> *Hate to be the proverbial "wet blanket", but just how long have you two known each other, anyway? Seems like only a couple months to me, and I don't think the decision to spend the rest of your lives together can be made in that short a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ash *




k I haven't read past this yet so es-kuse me if some1 already said this: I really have to disagree with that. I knew within the first week I met my bf I wanted to spend the rest of my life with him, and even a DAY is enough time for that decision if they know their love is true!



*edit* ok, now I've read the whole thread, and sowwy if I offended ne1, but my opinion still stands but anyway, CONGRATS WONKS N SNAGS!!!! An hey u 2, think of it this way, you guys give a bit of extra hope to all those ppl who are in an online relationship, lol, and you also help prove all the ppl who continuously lecture them wrong. 

lmao, I mean that very literally, I have a friend that, without fail, lectures me every time I see her about internet stalkers, I usually end up saying something along the lines of: "well not EVERYONE is an online stalker! SHEESH!! there are PLENTY of succesfull online relationships!!!" then I get up and walk off lmao, but there's no way in hell she could ever get thru to me anywayz dear god I am rambling waaaaaaaay too much!!!!!!! 

but all I have really have to say is this: CONGRATS!!!!

and, of course, if anyone stands up at your wedding(s) when the preacher/reverend/priest/whatever asks if anyone has any objections and seriously tries to stop the wedding, can I kill them again after the two of you have already tortured and beheaded him/her? *edit*


----------



## Gil-Galad

Wonks,when will be the wedding? ...........and will TTF members be invited?


----------



## Glory

I would go if i could....


> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *HAHA noone reads all the posts on any thread even this amazing one
> 
> Also Legolam if you are indeed the Fusball queen then i challange you to a match as i think i am the king of it   do you accept?
> 
> Thôl *


I did......I read all the pages  
silly huh? yep I know silly is my middle name..
(well actually it isn't  )


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

I would go if I could too...only I don't know either of you that well.  


> I did......I read all the pages


I read them as well. I always read all the pages!


----------



## Aulë

Likewise!
I waste over an hour a day just going through all the posts that were put up overnight.
That's the problem with these large forums...


----------



## Glory

LOL even though is usless since you anyway are going to posts something else


----------



## Kellivara

lol same here, I almst always read al the post


----------



## Glory

seems to me that we have nothing to do with our time


----------



## Snaga

Very possibly. Just in case anyone forgot... Snaga is gonna marry Wonks! Yay!  

I think some TTF members will be invited to something... whether its the wedding or general festivities or what... I honestly don't know since we haven't got anything properly planned. I guess you will all understand why we won't be posting up all the times/dates/places on the forum and issuing a general invite! We might get... Harry Potter fans turning up. Or worse! * shudders *


----------



## Aulë

You might get *shudder* Star Wars fans and Trekkies!!! 
Now that would ruin a wedding.....

 Even worse!!! Tolkien fans!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*Another HUGE reply!*

Whoa...so much to respond to.

Meep.
Here we go!

*Merry* Hugs! Thank you so much. You're right. Snaga is a great guy and he takes good care of me.  *feels warm and fuzzy* Yay lurve. I lurve Snaga! 

*Eledhwen* My dad has assured me, as I sit staring into the fire we sometimes keep in the fireplace, that real gold melts.  Hehe. 

*Tar* We're not waiting for you to get married so that you can be my matron of honor! Anyway, I think my sister is going to do it. And she'll be my MAID of honor. Now if only my mum would stop trying to get my baby sister to not want to be our flower girl everything would be brilliant!

*Pippin-Took* No silly. My sister is the flower girl! 

*S(A* No...she meant jealous girl...and anyway I wisely chose to ignore her references. It's not you she's talking about.

*Roxy* It wasn't exactly the 42nd week. But close enough for government work. 

*Nenya* And you haven't even seen a good pic of the ring!!! I'll post one soon!

*Tookish* Yes, the idea of Snaga in orc gear would be amusing...but for the wedding? I dunno. Call me crazy but I don't really want my pictures to have me, normal save pointy ears, posed next to him with crazy orc masks and staples across his nose...
It might scare any future children we may have. 

*ILLOTRM* Wow..I'm touched. That's so sweet. Thank you...so much. Wow...everyone's so nice!

*Samwise_Hero* Thank you...so much. All the happiness you wish us I assure you is ours. Nothing makes me happier than Snaga. 

*Eomond* Thank you! You have no idea how much trouble we had finding it!!! 

*Goldie* Of course I'll sing silly songs with you! Getting married won't make me boring! Just happy!!! 

*Tar* Shhh!!

*Els* NO! That ring is NOT going in the fire!!

*Pippin-Took* I did have to keep it secret and safe for quite a while...the night we bought the ring we were meant to meet my mum for dessert. I was going to tell her then but it ended up I couldn't..
And so she didn't know for a while. It was kind of weird really...anyway it's a long story.

*Arathin* How MUCH would you pay to see Snaga dressed as an orc for the wedding? And thank you for your congratulations!  

*RD* You know...this Agent Provacateur joke really confused me for a while. I get it now. And no, it wouldn' t have helped to have said Frederick's of Hollywood instead. I don't know what they sell either.

*Legolam* I own thermal undies already...for when we go to the mountains..and because INDIANA IS FREEZING IN THE WINTER!! (That's where I went to college.)

Snaga mentioned a raincoat. Hehe. I just bought one. It's black and shiny.
Hooray for my raincoat!!!!! BIG HOORAYS!!!!

*Aerin* He is OBSESSED with volcanoes. I'm going to make him take his ring OFF when we get anywhere within throwing distance of any volcanoes at any point in our travels around the world. 

*S(A* Not that I don't appreciate you looking out for me...but threatening to kill my fiance for any reason really doesn't sit too well with me. 

*Anamatar IV* What do you mean "What an age we live in?"

*Nevavarein* Thank you! Even though I don't know you: Thank you!

*Nef* Thanks! But luck has nothing to do with us. *Starts to sing "Love will keep us together" to a completely made-up tune of her own devising*

*Legoman* That may not be true...YOU want a chicken wedding...Snaga's friend wants one too. Maybe he should introduce you. But if it's the one I think it is you might have to go to the gym first. She only dates guys with six-pack abs.

*Snaga...* MWAH! *kisses him on the nose* I lurve you! 

*Eriol* *Warning: Mushy love stuff following* Thank you so much...but I could never forget and I know Snaga can't either. I am completely in love with him...and it's all I can do. I don't have a choice in the matter. And I will always love him. He is an amazing person...and I am so lucky to have him. You can bet I will cherish him every day of my life. He's so good. And he makes me want to be a better person. I won't forget. I never could forget.

*Legoman* Just a warning...but um...I might not like a guy in a chicken suit at my wedding...could you..you know...wear normal clothes instead?

*Glory* Thank you!

*Chrys* I'll take your post to mean that dragons are usually cynical, but that in our case only optimism and glad tidings for the future are in order!  So thank you!!!

Snaga...I don't think Chrys was beind disapproving.

But I love it when you say "pish"!!! 

*Arcanjo* Thank you. It's lucky you want us to be happy and love eachother cos we are and we do! Very much!

*Elbe* *Hugs* I don't know what else to say but thank you. I never dreamed anything like this could happen. But I'm glad it did. And I'm glad we have your congratulations and well wishes! 

*Glory* *Catches blessings she has thrown* Thank you! 

*Thôl* You are just so great! *hugs* I'll be in England a lot..and as soon as this month actually!! We should totally meet up so I can introduce you to the most wonderful man in the world! And so I can thank you properly. (ie in person!)

*Kell* Hugs!! Thank you so much! You're the best! 

*Gil-Galad* I don't know exactly when the wedding will be, sometime in the summer of 2004.
And as Snaga said some TTF members will be invited...but putting out an open invitation to everyone might be a bit silly! 

Hey! I LIKE Harry Potter...AND Star Wars! And Snaga likes Star Trek.
That doesn't seem fair! Take it back Pip!


----------



## Anamatar IV

*Re: Another HUGE reply!*



> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *
> Anamatar IV What do you mean "What an age we live in?"
> *



meaning two people meeting and getting married over the internet of course.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Aaah...yes.

Isn't this a wonderful age then?

I love my orcling!


----------



## Glory

*bows* ur welcome  

ohh yes this is a wonderful age..


----------



## Aulë

Sorry Wonks
*takes back what he said*
It's just that I could imagine your wedding turning into a Trekkie convention.... 
Oh dear.....I think too much.... 

Oh, and I do hope that you have got around to telling your mother.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yeah, I told my mum.
She's crazy...
We won't talk abou it. 
And there will be no Trekkie convention at my wedding!
I hate Trekkies.
Thank God Snaga's not one!


----------



## Aulë

*Imagines Snaga quickly removing all his Star Trek memorabilia out of his Trekkie room before Wonks arrives, and telling his Trekkie friends to stay away whilst Wonks is around*


----------



## Glory

*lol* yep that would be terrible  
*imagines snaga's face when he reads wonk's post*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No...but he's really NOT a Trekkie...
And if for some reason I turned out to be wrong and he IS a Trekkie and he DOES have a Trekkie room I would love him anyway, and learn to accept his Trekkie-ness.


----------



## Glory

ohh ok he likes star trek but he is not a trekkie got it...


----------



## Celebthôl

hey i like star trek and im not a trekkie...it can happen (or were you not being sarcastic?), in which case i appologise...


----------



## Glory

No I wasn't sarcacastic; though it seems a little bit erm... I'm something of fan of star trek myself


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Where's Snaga?
I miss him. 
I'm going to see him in about three weeks!!!
I'm SOOO excited!!!

I just need to make some money so I can get the shoes I want for dressing up and things.


----------



## Aulë

He's probably getting everything ready for your arrival. 
eg, cleaning up his place, washing his car, buying silk sheets, hiding all his blow-up love dolls....


----------



## Jesse

I just want to give my congratulations to Wonko and Snaga! May the LORD give you many bountiful blessings in your marriage! I'll be praying for you both. Again, congratulations!


----------



## 33Peregrin

That is wondeful!!!!!!! I hope you guys are happy and love each other forever! This is so amazing and beautiful!! I hope you guys love each other for ever and ever. This is so great! It is one of the greatest things!!! Another reason why TTF is so great!! Happy marriage!!!!!!


----------



## Eliot

Congratulations Wonks and Snaga! I'm sorry I didn't post sooner (I just discovered this thread ). Live long and happy lives together, both of you!!


----------



## Gil-Galad

Wonks,
we won't be at the wedding but will you post some photoes from it?It'll be a pleasure for all of us to see them


----------



## Glory

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Wonks,
> we won't be at the wedding but will you post some photoes from it?It'll be a pleasure for all of us to see them *


i think they said they would...


----------



## legoman

Hey wonks, when are you coming over to jolly old england???


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *He's probably getting everything ready for your arrival.
> eg, cleaning up his place, washing his car, buying silk sheets, hiding all his blow-up love dolls.... *



 I'm sure he'll clean his place and stuff...and you'll have to ask him about the silk sheets.
But he owns NOOOOO blow up dolls!!! I mean it!!

Shhh!!

*Jesse*: Thank you!  I appreciate it soo much. 

*33Peregrin* Thank you! We will love eachother forever and ever and ever. 

*Eliot* My man!  Thanks for the well wishes!  Haven't seen you on PC much lately...oh wait..that's my fault. Hehe. Thank you so much!! *hugs*

Yes, Gil-Galad, we will scan and post pictures when the time finally comes!

And Legoman, I'll be in England at the end of this month!  My flight leaves Feb. 24th!!! Exciting!!!!
 Snaga's already promised to let me meet you guys!


----------



## menchu

*rattles off* Dammit, I thought you were coming to see your heritage something-something country, despite not knowing which part you come from!
Ahhh, okay, we'll have to leave that for later times...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's only three weeks! I don't have time to visit Spain!

 But I will! Soon! Snaga's interested in seeing more of Spain as well!


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> [B
> Yes, Gil-Galad, we will scan and post pictures when the time finally comes!
> [/B]


Hooray for Snaga1 and Wonks.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

That is...if the forum's still around then!


----------



## Frodorocks

I hope it is! This forum's so great! Thank you webmaster!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

YES! Thank you WM! Without the forum I might never have met Snaga!

*sad to think of it*


----------



## Frodorocks

Wow, I never thought of that! That would be so weird, and sad. I think you two still would have met. You were destined to be together I think!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

We think so too...
But think of all the extra trouble it would have taken!


----------



## Frodorocks

Yeah, maybe the fates would have arranged an earlier trip to England for you.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

True.
My friend Meghan has been planning this trip for a long time...
 Maybe I would've bumped into him then.


----------



## Halasían

Hey! Congratulations Wonka & Snaga! I'm glad you both enjoyed Seattle and hope as well your futures will br bledssed with each other!


----------



## Glory

yep yep blessing for the couple =P tha t was defynitly meant to end together..


----------



## Snaga

My trekkiness is limited to owning a few Star Trek vids. And having a fondness for 7 of 9! But Wonks has assimilated me already... resistance was futile!

I have no Starfleet uniforms, phasers, or suchlike.

And my friends are more likely to be Doctor Who fans. That's Eddie and Mike. I think they own EVERY Dr Who vid. Mike, realising he had gone too far when he acquired a life-size K9 and suspended it from his ceiling did a side-ways move to Buffy, and bought every Buffy DVD within the space of a month. Eddie meanwhile is obsessed with a variety of random things, from the Dead Sea Scrolls to Elvis Costello. It cannot be fathomed...

You really had no need to know about any of that...

Thank you to all of you.

Whereabouts in Spain are you Menchu? I can get a free flight to Malaga.


----------



## Jesse

Just a question Wonko & Snaga:

When you first agreed to meet each other in person, weren't you concerned about security (address giving, etc.) and did someone come with you when you first met? They say you shouldn't give out personal info online....just curious how you guys handled that....


----------



## Kellivara

lol, although it's NOT really my place to answer.....I will anyway, lmao, cuz that's never stopped me before

there are somewhere between 3 & 5 ppl online who have my address, lol, and I have 5-6 adresses written down somewhere. After you talk to someone for a while, even online, and get to know them well enough, you get to where you either trust them with your life or don't trust them at all, so the security thing really isn't much of a problem, lol......but that may just be me......

and also I'm sure most ppl tak e at least SOME precautions......most ppl not meaning me btw......

lol and besides (and this is just my opinion btw) , if you love someone so much your life would be meaningless without them, then even if there was a chance that they were some psychotic killer, it would be worth the risk, 'cuz who wants a meaningless life? ...........omg that made no sense at all when I wrote it down...........................it sounded much better in my head.....but then again, nothing I ever say makes sense anywhere but my head...........so oh well


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *It's only three weeks! I don't have time to visit Spain!
> 
> But I will! Soon! Snaga's interested in seeing more of Spain as well!  *



'More of Spain'? *tick-tack-tick-tack...*
Aaaaaaaah! I just twigged Wonko is our most famous monument abroad!  heehee

I agree with Kellivara there


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Jesse _
> *Just a question Wonko & Snaga:
> 
> When you first agreed to meet each other in person, weren't you concerned about security (address giving, etc.) and did someone come with you when you first met? They say you shouldn't give out personal info online....just curious how you guys handled that.... *



Um, let's see.

Well Kell kind of hit on our attitudes.
I had his address at that point, and his cell number, and he had my cell number and home number.
I totally trusted him, I knew he was a good guy and I didn't have any qualms.
BUT...I knew that I hadn't been such a great judge of character in the past, and that I might be wrong.
I knew that theoretically at least.
My heart knew otherwise.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *'More of Spain'? *tick-tack-tick-tack...*
> Aaaaaaaah! I just twigged Wonko is our most famous monument abroad!  heehee
> 
> I agree with Kellivara there *



*laughs hysterically*

I MEANT MORE OF THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## menchu

Bah, I'll call you Snaggieland from now on.

May I ask how the telephone numbers interchange happened?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

When we first started talking I didn't have a cell phone so I gave him a payphone number near the school.

And then I did get a cell phone...and I was going to be away for a weekend or something and he gave me his cell phone number and I was like, 'Well it's just a cell phone...it's not like it's traced to my house or anything..." and so I gave him that too over IM.
And he sent me a really cute text message the next day or so.


----------



## greypilgrim

Hey, Wonks and Snaga! Congrats on marriage/wedding (don't know)! You guys met in Seattle? If you had to travel far, to get to meeting each other, then maybe that would be a little scary. But if it was something like out of Sleepless in Seattle, where they talked over the radio about their lifes or something, then what this means, I don't know.....



> _Originally posted by Jesse _
> *Just a question Wonko & Snaga:
> 
> When you first agreed to meet each other in person, weren't you concerned about security (address giving, etc.) and did someone come with you when you first met? They say you shouldn't give out personal info online....just curious how you guys handled that.... *



I was gonna meet someone actually in Philly, never did, but we talked. It seemed like a safe enough place to me~a hotel!

Anyways, happy wedding to you guys, my twin sister just got married, everybody's getting married! What about babies?


----------



## Aulë

Yes, you HAVE to name them after members of this guild. 

Imagine the harrasment someone would get at school if their name was Yay_Gollum.....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by greypilgrim _
> *Hey, Wonks and Snaga! Congrats on marriage/wedding (don't know)! You guys met in Seattle? If you had to travel far, to get to meeting each other, then maybe that would be a little scary. But if it was something like out of Sleepless in Seattle, where they talked over the radio about their lifes or something, then what this means, I don't know.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna meet someone actually in Philly, never did, but we talked. It seemed like a safe enough place to me~a hotel!
> 
> Anyways, happy wedding to you guys, my twin sister just got married, everybody's getting married! What about babies? *



Actually he DID have to come far to meet me. 5,000 miles. He lives in England.
And I'm going to go visit him on Monday.

We also met in a hotel.

And no. No babies until I'm at least 26. My dad made me promise no grandkids until he's 50.


----------



## menchu

Oops, this passed me unnoticed till today...


> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *Whereabouts in Spain are you Menchu? I can get a free flight to Malaga. *


Wow, Málaga. Dark shores and fond villages 
However, no, it starts with 'm' too, but it is not other than the air-polluted, stressing, cosmopolitan capital Madrid. Well, actually a town nearby, famous for being the spot where our uprising against the French people began. So take care. 

Good luck tomorrow you two!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Woohoo! Madrid!!


I wanna go there SOO badly!!

And yay! Thanks for the support! Flight leaves tomorrow!! SOO excited!


----------



## greypilgrim

Kelivara said life would be meaningless if you didn't meet a psycho killer..Maybe! Dudes, I'm writing a short story about this.

I would be a little scared, either way, you know what I'm saying, to go overseas even, to meet someone. But if nothing evil happenned, and you guys are happy, then cool!
And I have no problem meeting anyone anywhere, usually. Hotels are a different story. though. People are strange...
Pippin, no way would I name my kid something like that! 

Have a safe trip. 
Greypilgrim.


----------



## legoman

my sisters in madrid, right now....


damn it, leicester sucks!


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *my sisters in madrid, right now.... *



Really? Wow, she could come to see Pereza on Friday...

Yay, Wonks must be there, or flying over the ocean now!!!!!


----------



## Aulë

Yes, she would be there now.

They probably won't post on TTF for a few days.
I don't blame them, they've probably got plenty of more important things to do.


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Hey Wonks name one of the munchkins after me Charmiana call it Charmer for short... maybe

anyway for the members who do nt live in Jolly good England or Europe for that matter i propose that AFTER the real wedding we hold a REAL TTF Wedding not the type that happens everysoofter but a kinda real one. Charmiana is a great name if it s a gut I love Xavier but for some reason everyone else hates it..welll bye.


----------



## legoman

Nah, she came home yesterday, otherwise I'd have let her know. but she was on a school trip so she probably wouldn't have been able to go.


----------



## smeagol444

I think it's so cool that you guys met on this forum!!! I dont know either of you and i only joined a while ago but that's so awesome.
dont get sick of eachother!
(I don't know anything about marriage)

good luck! and congratulations... wow that's amazing..


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yes! I'm here and in England and SO happy!
Snaga and I could NEVER get sick of eachother.  We get on famously and are having a grand time.
 I've taken 312 pictures so far!!!! And if this keeps up I'll have maybe 936 by the time I go home.


----------



## ms Greenleaf

do not forget Charmaiana


----------



## legoman

No, if it keeps up, you'll take a heck of a lot more, 7 films was it, hehe!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

The final film toll: 28 rolls and 780 pix!!! 

And I may have a date for the wedding.
Too bad Snaga doesn't wanna get married on Friday the 13th!


----------



## menchu

Whoah! 28!!! If you never get enough money consider having your hair curled.

Here it's Tuesday 13th (yup we change days at random to make it more interesting. It was an idea from the people who make those agendas!), so you can marry on a Tuesday 13th and it will bring you as much 'luck' as a Friday would! If you believe in that, of course.


----------



## Frodorocks

Friday the 13th, that would be ace! That's in...June. The day before I get to see a good friend of mine again! 438 days from now!


----------



## legoman

cool we could make a film of the wedding and call it friday the 13th!!! haha cool! Do you think we could persuade anyone to die, it always makes films a bit more dramatic...

Which wedding is that, the english or the american?


----------



## flame

*congats man*

i dont know you guys, but best of luck to both of you. *gets confeti*


----------



## Snaga

Thanks Flame!

Yes... a death... that could be arranged. Hmmm American bride, English chap... We could remake Mickey Blue Eyes. But better... without that annoying Hugh Grant person in it. And with more blood and death and stuff... grrrr! *orcish scowl, waves scimitar*


----------



## Aragorn12345

Congrats you guys!!!!! Its soooooooooooooooo romantic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy 4 you!!!!!


----------



## Feanorian

That is really a great thing. It shows most people on the internet are just ordinary people and a place where you can even find your true love. Congragualations!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Friday the 13th, that would be ace! That's in...June. The day before I get to see a good friend of mine again! 438 days from now! *



I was thinking the one on August 13th 2004. 

But ooh, I could find a Tuesday 13th.  Would that be ok with Snaga?
I AM half Spanish.  It'd be FUN!


And Snaga...NO DEATH AT OUR WEDDING! You promised!!!

 Thanks Flame, Feanorian, and Aragorn!  You guys are great!


----------



## legoman

> NO DEATH AT OUR WEDDING! You promised!!!



Spoilsport...

what if we found someone really insignificant that no one liked. Or if we got a criminal?


----------



## Frodorocks

Stupid Rockie, I was looking at this year! Death... I volunteer Legoman.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

NO DEATH AT MY WEDDING!!!

You don't want to anger a woman on her wedding day. NOT pretty!!!


----------



## Aulë

I agree, Legoman would be a good candidate


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Snaga and I are actually closer to setting date.

We're thinking a Saturday afternoon sometime in late August for those who care.

Oh...and NO KILLING LEGOMAN.


----------



## flame

damn, i was going bring the shotgun to.


----------



## Talierin

*cough* flame, please shorten your sig to 5 lines or less, thanks...


----------



## Aulë

lol
Compared to ms. greenleaf's, flame's looks quite brief.


----------



## Talierin

ergh, yes, thanks aule.... ms. greenleaf, shorten yours too


----------



## menchu

*wonders* Hmm... *re-wonders* Guys, I'll have to go search a ruler, there are some sigs that also look big...

But in 2004, no, Wonks?


----------



## Aulë

Oh my! I haven't laughed this much for a few days....



> _Originally posted by Talierin in Stuff & Bother Rules_
> *And just cause I see a lot, Signatures must be THREE LINES OR UNDER!*


This is then followed up by Talierin's signature of 5 lines.....


----------



## Snaga

Hey ... this isn't a signature length thread!! TOPIC!!!

Thanks to Feanorian and Aragorn12345!

Should I be choosing a TTF Best Man, for this TTF wedding?


----------



## Talierin

WM changed the rule a week or so ago  http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10780


----------



## Aulë

Yes, choose legoman so that we can gun him down at the ceremony. 

Tal- Yes, but it was still rather funny, with you contradicting yourself and such.


----------



## Frodorocks

No! We will not be killing Lego or anyone for that matter! We've got to make the bride to be happy.


----------



## flame

OH COME ON. let me bring a sniper rifle, psg1 the best sniper rifle in the world. let me please please pleaaaaaaaaaaaase. look im begging you. lol


----------



## Frodorocks

Don't beg to me, it's not my decision. Ask Wonks.


----------



## legoman

Who is this flame?
So come on, just you try to kill me, I've been trying to explain to spirit that I am immortal, she doesn't seem to get it! I can't die, I am going to live forever!

If you shoot me I will laugh!
But if you like linkin park that much, it may be a race to see who gets their gun out first!

they suck!

hehe, so whos the best man snaga?


----------



## flame

who is flame.
flame is a guy who is hardly known here.

linken park rocckes thats my opinen.

o and lego sucks.

i wont shoot u


----------



## Snaga

Hehe not sure yet. I need to see who is best able to ply me with alcohol, since I believe that is the main function of a Best Man. What I'm hoping is that lots of people will jump at the chance to compete for this prize, and bring me lots of drinks...


----------



## legoman

I don't suggest you pick flame...



> o and lego sucks.



I'm not sure he's gonna survive the night!
grr.


----------



## Theoden_king

Looks as though the person to die has changed from legoman to Flame. linkin park tsk,tsk


----------



## flame

im not comeing. hardly know anyone here.


----------



## Frodorocks

Be nice and play like good children! No name calling or anything now.


----------



## legoman

*cracks up* haha, sorry, but out of all the people...
genius.

Anyway Flame, its not on till like 2004, so I think theres enough time to learn a few names...


----------



## Snaga

Here's a picture of the happy couple being happy tourists!


----------



## Idril

"augh....... what a sweet couple" (pats them on the shoulders as she dodders away muttering) "young love.....waits till it gets old......"

just kidding - whens the wedding? _Where's_ the wedding?


----------



## flame

aww cute. hope it all goes well for the both of u. im trying to ask a girl out but im to shy to ask her. well ill ask her on saterday, i will tell u how it goes ok.


----------



## Snaga

Best of luck Flame!

Thanks Idril (I think!)... It will be in America, August 2004.


----------



## flame

thanks sanga, good luck to you. kinda scared never siad, i like u, to a girl before.


----------



## Snaga

Well, try not to worry about it. She'll feel kinda flattered even if she doesnt feel the same way about you. Don't expect her to necessarily say so, but everyone likes if someone thinks good about them.

Therefore: she will feel good because of it, even if you don't get a date. That's the worst case...


----------



## Idril

It was a compliment - You look great together and I wish you the best. (old love still works - been married for 10 yrs and been best friends for 17yrs).


----------



## flame

thanks sanga, im no ther is a 50/50 chance of her saying no/yes. but i will feel better afyter i told her, even if she says no, at least i siad it.


----------



## Frodorocks

My advice to flame: Do it really fast, don't hesitate and think about it. It's kind of like cliff jumping, you don't want to chicken out. 
Aww, you guys are so cute! *rolls eyes at herself for sounding like she's talking to kittens* No really, you are. 
I am am very nice Lego, you're just unlucky. *laughs*


----------



## flame

tadays the big day, im goin to tell her how i fell.


----------



## legoman

> I am am very nice Lego, you're just unlucky. *laughs*


hey not once did I say you weren't nice. 
But you're probably right, unlucky - that would explain a lot of things *laughs to himself*

Ah, I remember the first time I asked girl out... oh hang on... no I don't I chickened out. Silly me.


----------



## Aulë

Yes, I remember the first time I asked a girl out too.
We had known each other for a few months, and she came up to me and begged me to ask her out. So I did.

Wasn't that hard after all....


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Yes, I remember the first time I asked a girl out too.
> We had known each other for a few months, and she came up to me and begged me to ask her out. So I did.
> 
> Wasn't that hard after all.... *



What a bunch of OSTRICHS you are!!!!! _Lucky_ you were if you were chickens, for they don't have a precisely cowardly behaviour!!!

Roxie, don't be so nice to them!! 

*waits*

¬¬

*waits again*


Bah, they're deaf...


----------



## Aulë

I'd love to know how that makes me an ostrich.... 
I wasn't afraid of asking her out, I just didn't know that she wanted to be asked out.
(I was naive to my immense masculine charm at the time  )


----------



## menchu

Hmm. *long face* An ostrich hides its head underground, keeping the rest of its body 'to light', when it's scared. Incredible, considering how fast they run.

So perhaps you were not an ostrich. That adjective you used, naive, might apply better... 

*promises to stay off this thread, for the consequences that could follow her quick temper, especially at this moment she's living in friendships* Grrrrrr!

See you, kids.


----------



## flame

i told her. she was shocked and blushed, she siad she will think about it, hope she says yes. there i did it, i feel a tone better.


----------



## Snaga

Whats your problem Menchu? We're cute. Its true. Rockie says so it must be true!

I hope she says yes Flame, but at least you didnt ostrich out(!) ... next time will be easier. (assuming you need a next time!)


----------



## Ramagna

Such a thing just sounds wonderful...
I don't know you two very much, Snaga nad Wonks, but I'm happy for you to bring a bit more love in this world!
 
Happy Periaurs!


----------



## Frodorocks

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *I'd love to know how that makes me an ostrich....
> I wasn't afraid of asking her out, I just didn't know that she wanted to be asked out.
> (I was naive to my immense masculine charm at the time  ) *


  You're so big headed Pip! *There, is that better Menchu? *
Good luck Flame! 
And yes Snaga, you're both cute together, it's true.


----------



## Snaga

LOL I'm so dense sometimes!

Rockie: when you said 'You guys are so cute' I thought you were talking about us male people and our bashful attempts to get the attention of girls. Doh!!

OK... nevertheless the thanks!

Thanks too to Ramagna.


----------



## howdie

DELETED BY CIR. HOWDIE BANNED BY CIR for MAXIMUM WARNING POINTS


----------



## Inderjit S

What the heck is homosexuelle? Is it a new term for homosexual? Used only by cool people? Dammit I'm so behind the times.....And please god do not elaborate on what you mean by " heading to the CrakO'Doom". Please, for the safety of your membership, don't. P.S I don't think Snaga swings that way....  

Congratulation to the both of you, BTW, I wish you all the happiness in the world and hope you don't add to the ever growing divorce rate, but one question, what’s a Forum/R.P marriage that was mentioned in the first post?


----------



## Snaga

I don't understand howdie's remarks either, and I think its better that way.

Thank you Inderjit S.

The Forum/RP marriage thing... On one or two occasions on TTF members have declared themselves couples and sorta role-played their weddings. Mostly not to be taken too seriously for the most part...


----------



## Inderjit S

> The Forum/RP marriage thing... On one or two occasions on TTF members have declared themselves couples and sorta role-played their weddings. Mostly not to be taken too seriously for the most part...



Really? LOL! How cute. I guess there aren't any stag/hen nights involved? Or no Bridegroom cheating with the Best Man?


----------



## Snaga

Not that I remember but one of the wedding guests threw up during the ceremony.


----------



## Frodorocks

That's cute too Snaga.


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *What the heck is homosexuelle? Is it a new term for homosexual? Used only by cool people? Dammit I'm so behind the times.....And please god do not elaborate on what you mean by " heading to the CrakO'Doom". Please, for the safety of your membership, don't. P.S I don't think Snaga swings that way....  *



*Idril fall off chair with uncontrollable laughter...... can't breath......'yuck' dog starts licking face and want to join in game.*

When I first read Howdie's post I couldn't understand what he was on about or what he was was on! Inderjit S, that was funny.

Hmm.. .Oh dear....Howdie seems to have got banned.


----------



## Inderjit S

> what he was was on



Some kind of alcoholic berverage. 



> Inderjit S, that was funny.



Thanks.  



> Howdie seems to have got banned.



*Insert sarcastic comment about that being a shame here*


----------



## Aulë

Wow- 43 warning points!
That's a lot.
This must have not been the only case of Howdie's bad behavior.


----------



## Snaga

He clocked up 35 in a day if I'm not mistaken. That'll take some beating! What a shame!

Let it be known Snaga intends to go visit Wonks as soon as possible... July-ish.

This time I mean to make it to Mt St Helens! (see the avatar for reason!)


----------



## Uminya

Ulairi got 75 with one of his multiple accounts 

Hooray for you both, in case nobody else has expressed that sentiment


----------



## korhall

HELL FRICKING YAH, that is incredable news you two, send me an invitation, i'll dance at your wedding. have you set a date yet?


----------



## Snaga

Thanks Korhall. Better that you dance than I attempt it (as members of the British Army will be only too glad to confirm).

August 2004 - we have a month but not a date so far.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Menchu: Yes! 2004! 



> No! We will not be killing Lego or anyone for that matter! We've got to make the bride to be happy.



Thanks, Roxie!!

Flame: NO SNIPER RIFLES!!!!

Snaga: I think Legoman here is a good candidate for best man. Hehe. He wants to destroy Flame the Sniper. Not that I dislike Flame. I JUST DON'T WANT ANY GUNS AT OUR WEDDING!!!

Oh...and that one night we spent with Legoman in Leceister he seemed plenty capable of getting people drunk. Hehe.

Ok..it was mainly HIMSELF...but still. 

Idril: You said:


> augh....... what a sweet couple" (pats them on the shoulders as she dodders away muttering) "young love.....waits till it gets old......"
> 
> just kidding - whens the wedding? Where's the wedding?



To this I say, "But Snaga IS old!  Hehe. J/k. *kisses Snaga on the cheek*
Sorry. Ok. And: August 2004, Seattle Washington. 

Flame: Thank you!!  You're alright after all.

Snaga: Mwah!

Idril: Hehe. Thanks. We know what you meant. 

Roxie: Thank you!  We're really cute? Thanks. But not kittens. Snaga HATES kittens!!! 

Snaga: Roxie DOES say we're cute, but I think Menchu meant that Chickens aren't cowards and Ostriches are. 

Thanks Ramagna!!!

Inderjit: Snaga does NOT swing that way!  And we're going to have a mock online wedding as well as a real one in real life.


Idril: Yeah. Howdie got Instabanned for his stupidty and offensiveness...
Eew.

Cir: HE GOT 75?!? OH MY!

Thank you Korhall! 

(Snaga...I LOVE YOUR DANCING!!!)

Yes. August 2004 is the timeframe...but we don't know when for sure!


----------



## LadyDernhelm

You should do it on August 20th, that special day. (My bday). 

How old IS Snaga, anyway, if he's so "old"?


----------



## Aulë

He's about 87.
I think they may let him out of his nursing home for the big day. 
It makes it easy for a wedding gift though. I've eyed out the perfect walking stick for him.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

HAH! That's what I told him I'd get him for his birthday!! It's coming up!!

He'll be 88 soon!


----------



## flame

i told her, she likes me too, but my mum wont let me see her anymore, she says i might get hurt and stuff like that.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

How old are you?
And it sounds like you're mum's being too protective.


----------



## Snaga

Its great when you get to my age cos you can wave your walking stick about and DEMAND stuff! Like saying you have to have a candle for EVERY year on your cake and then you get to have a humungous cake so they can get 88 candles on it.

flame: your job here is to TOTALLY IGNORE YOUR MUM. Unless your girl is a known psychopath/vampire/werewolf/other dangerous non-human.

Actually... vampire chicks are hot, so take them off the list.

Here's the thing: its your mum's job to disapprove of and try to stop you from seeing girls. And thats ok as long as she fails. And its your job to see however you like as long as its legal, and you don't do anything wrong. Ideally you try not to let your mum know though. DISCLAIMER: don't listen to advice from orcs.


----------



## Aulë

Especially really old orcs, who go for strolls through the mountains instead of destroying Arnorians...
(Snaga will know what I mean, as will Dengen)


----------



## flame

im 14 wonko.

man my mom isnt like this, she is uselly very understanding and lets me do what i want (as long as it dosent cause troubal)


----------



## Frodorocks

That's why you do as Snaga says and ignore her completly. Parents just don't understand that kind of stuff. It's like when they were married, they got brainwashed. Pretty soon we'll have to say goodbye to Wonks and Snags as we know them now.


----------



## flame

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *That's why you do as Snaga says and ignore her completly. Parents just don't understand that kind of stuff. It's like when they were married, they got brainwashed. Pretty soon we'll have to say goodbye to Wonks and Snags as we know them now. *




my mom aint married and i havent got a dad, so it just my mom, sorry fredorocks.


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *Actually... vampire chicks are hot, so take them off the list.*


Ooooooi!!!! That was near, Aulë!!!!! If they knew you're a vampire Snaga could have these weird thoughts... then he'd notice you're not a chick. Wahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No. Aulë's not a chick. But I am. *Puts on a vampire dress, and some vampire shoes, and some vampire jewelry, and dies her hair to match the colour "vampire" and then puts on vampire makeup* 

Oh look at me I'm a vampire. *Kills people, makes them undead, slashes people with long fingernails, bites people's necks, then stops.*

SNAGA HOW ARE VAMPIRE CHICKS HOT?!?!?! *Is at a complete loss, stops being a vampire chick, sits on ground and thinks things over.*

Dear Roxie,

It's not when parents get married that they change. It's when they have kids. You won't need to worry about us changing until we have kids...*stops...thinks...changes mind* You won't need to worry about ME changing until I have kids. I'm pretty sure Snaga will stay as is.

Love,
Wonks

Dear Flame,

Mothers don't want their sons to date. It means they're growing up, have acquired hormones, and other things that mothers don't want to know about. So you can a) sneak around and use a friend as cover. (I'm going to the movies with Billy) and then go to the movies with the girl. OR you can negotiate with her, and maybe like...work out something whereby you can hang out with the girl in chaperoned conditions (at your house when your mum is there or at her house when her parents are there) so that your mum will worry less. And you can maybe reach an agreement to date without chaperones only when you're 16, or you've got a hairy chest...
Or something like that.

Love,
Wonks

Dear Aulë,
Snaga likes walking. 
I like that Snaga likes walking.
It's good for his hip replacement. 
Love,
Wonks

Dear Snaga-luv,
It's almost your birthday.
I went to the store but I couldn't find 88 candles. They didn't have that many in stock.
And they stopped making that brand of adult diapers you like so much, so I got generic. I hope that's ok.
Oh, and I saw you were out of denture cleaner so I picked up a new box, and I bought you a new tube of denture adhesive while I was at it.
Anything else you need? 
Love,
Wonks

*giggles* Hehe...he's not going to "Love Wonks" when he reads this.


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *It's not when parents get married that they change. It's when they have kids. You won't need to worry about us changing until we have kids...*stops...thinks...changes mind* You won't need to worry about ME changing until I have kids. I'm pretty sure Snaga will stay as is.*



That's so true - we have to suddenly become 'responsible' arghhhhh..... That's scary

ps - Wonks - you're not cross with me are you


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No...no of course not...why would I be cross with you?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *
> Here's the thing: its your mum's job to disapprove of and try to stop you from seeing girls. And thats ok as long as she fails. And its your job to see however you like as long as its legal, and you don't do anything wrong. Ideally you try not to let your mum know though. DISCLAIMER: don't listen to advice from orcs. *



Just for the record...if you ever give advice like this to our children you're sleeping on the couch for a week.

*stops and thinks...Who will keep me warm and be my human pillow?* Wait...no...you...you'll...um...damn. I need a punishment that doesn't punish me as well...like...um...OOOH! You can do the dishes...wait I LIKE the dishes. You can...um...look, I'll just be really mad ok?  And I'll growl a lot. And...I'll...tell the kids you really are an orc.


----------



## Frodorocks

Dear Wonks, 
I guess you're right. 
Love, Roxie
I'm sorry Flame. 
*Laughs at Wonks* It would be really funny to have you two as parents.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Dear Snaga-luv,
> It's almost your birthday.
> I went to the store but I couldn't find 88 candles. They didn't have that many in stock.
> And they stopped making that brand of adult diapers you like so much, so I got generic. I hope that's ok.
> Oh, and I saw you were out of denture cleaner so I picked up a new box, and I bought you a new tube of denture adhesive while I was at it.
> Anything else you need?
> Love,
> Wonks
> 
> *giggles* Hehe...he's not going to "Love Wonks" when he reads this.  *



HA HA HA! So I guess I don't GET to know how old Snaga is?

*Goes away to sulk for a few days*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Dear Wonks,
> I guess you're right.
> Love, Roxie
> I'm sorry Flame.
> *Laughs at Wonks* It would be really funny to have you two as parents. *



 I'm sure the little half-orclings half-elflings would agree. 

LadyDernhelm,

Snaga will be 88 in 9 days.  Does that clarify? 
Don't sulk. 
Be happy!

Love,
Wonks


----------



## flame

its ok frodorocks.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> * I'm sure the little half-orclings half-elflings would agree.
> 
> LadyDernhelm,
> 
> Snaga will be 88 in 9 days.  Does that clarify?
> Don't sulk.
> Be happy!
> 
> Love,
> Wonks *



Dear Snaga,

Happy birthday. Which do you prefer, walker or wheelchair?

LadyD


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Wheelchair definitely! He loves to get people to wait on him, and what's more servile than having push someone around in a wheelchair.  Good thing I love him and like doing it. Hehe.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Hm, wonder if you can ship a wheelchair to England using UPS? ;-)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oh, yes! You can ship anything.
Why? Planning on getting one for Snags for his birthday?


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Definitely considering it. 

On second thought, I think I'll just give you a nice two and a half year old. C'mon, you want one, dont' you...??? Three is three too many at the moment.


----------



## Rhiannon

No no no, she wants an eleven year old! Blonde, very pretty, quiet enough if you follow the instructions on the included duct tape!


----------



## LadyDernhelm

An eleven year old BOY, you mean...also blond, very quiet unless he's being obnoxious, thinks he's an intellectual.  C'mon, Wonks, you can't turn THAT down.


----------



## Rhiannon

No no no, eleven year old girl, very loud, very hyper, obsessed with horses, and born on Tolkien's 100th birthday! And if you _call now_ I will throw in this eight year old boy *absolutely free!* That's right, free eight year old boy, blond, adorable, comes with complete plastic arsenal!


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Hey, my offer's even better! If you take the ten-year-old boy you can have - free of charge - an almost-eight-year-old boy and your choice of three adorable (loud, destructive, and obnoxious) babies as well!


----------



## Rhiannon

Take the eleven year old _and_ the eight year old and I'll through in a 15 year old girl, average height, dark hair, very bossy, makes brownies! _She_ comes with an adorable idiot dog!


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Forget that, you can have ALL my siblings. Ten year old, eight year old, and 2 year old triplets. It's a ready-made family! Come on, I know you want to...

The ten year old has a birthday coming up in July. He reads, knows all the cheat codes to various computer games, and is serious but has a sense of humor as well. In another year or two, he's going to be totally hot.  The seven year old (soon to be eight) has a knack for making crazy stuff - you'll always have enough paper airplanes, boats, etc. to supply your needs. The first of the triplets can climb anything - literally. That's got to have its uses. The second is a total show off, and everyone loves her. She'll get you accepted into anything you want, I'm sure. She also loves to sing, and will sing on demand.  The third tends to be a crybaby, but he's darling when he's smiling. And they're all yours! Totally free!  And since none of them can make brownies, I guess I can send you a year's supply myself.

EDIT: They also come with a nice friendly gerbil who responds to the names Yu-Gi, Chewbacca and Samwise. That's MUCH better than an idiot dog.


----------



## Rhiannon

The eight year old is very loving! He will always keep you safe from the ever-present invisible ninjas! He climbs, he jumps, he sings, he gives hugs and kisses and he comes with weaponry!
The eleven year old will keep you from ever needing to talk again! She will educate you about horses! She shares a birthday with Tolkien _and_ looks like a young Eowyn!
The fifteen year old always has a quip, loves Jane Austen, is a movie freak, and makes a killer cake! Comes with cute, loving, energetic hound-mutt puppy!

The kittens, however, you don't get. I keep Morwen and Gawain. Mine.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Thanks for the offers girls...but I think Snaga and I are just going to have our own kids if it's all the same to you. 

Anyway, the last thing I need is more siblings!! I've got 4 already!!


----------



## Rhiannon

*sigh* Well, it was a shot.

Do you want the dog? You can have the dog still.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Well...Snaga and I were talking about getting a dog...but it has to be the right kind. 

What kind?


----------



## Rhiannon

Um...well, it's father was a red hound dog, and it's mother looked like a wolf hound only smallish. It's tan with black markings and short hair.


----------



## Snaga

Is it tassty? Is it crunchable?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

What Snaga means, is how big is it? We don't want anything too big, but if it's too small Snaga will try to eat it.

(P.S.- Just so you know, Snaga's not old!!!!)


----------



## Rhiannon

It's big. It's part Irish Wolfhound. (and I knew that).


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'll have to confer with my husband-to-be. 

I'll get back on you.

But thank you for the wonderful gift offers girls! 

(I'm glad you knew that. )


----------



## Aulë

A Wolfhound????

You could name it Huan!!!


----------



## LadyDernhelm

HA!

I dunno, though, those cursed destiny animals don't make for good house pets.


----------



## Rhiannon

We _did_ have a wolfhound- a pure-bred wolfhound- named Huan, when I was a baby, but he died  

We've also just discovered that the kitten I named Gawaine is a complete whimp. He was using the dining room carpet as his own personal litter box to Mom kicked him out, and it rained last night. He's been fussing ever since. Morwen is taking it much more gracefully, except for when the idiot dog tries to make friends with her.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

That is HILARIOUS.

I still want a kitten, Charis. Two: Chaos and Samwise.


----------



## Rhiannon

Ah, here is Huan. He died when I was three- that's my older brother on top of him, who is now a surly 18 year old and not half so cute (also not blond). And yes, that is a frying pan. I don't know why it's there.


----------



## Aulë

Ah, it seems that this is a 'pet thread' now. 

I have a Lhasa-apso by the name of Snoopy.
He's a very crazy dog: he can 'sing' to 'Happy Birthday', and enjoys chasing vacuum cleaners, garden hoses, and people _leaving_ the house.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Rhian, is that Boromir in the pic with Huan?

EDIT: Hee hee, my baby brother Jared (who looks remarkably like your brother in that pic) was tickled to death by it. He thought it was HIM. He was like "Look! Jared - Jared sleeping on a doggy!"


----------



## Rhiannon

Yup, that's the infamous Boromir. Something went horribly wrong when he was young. 

Adorable baby! Hee! When I was little my parents showed me a picture of one of my cousins when she was my age (she's much older) and asked me who it was- I _insisted_ it was me and wouldn't believe them when they said otherwise.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

NOOOOO!!!

This is NOT a pet thread this is an engagement thread!!!

INTERLOPERS AND INFIDELS ALL OF YOU!!!!

*Pretends to be angry*

Please help let's discuss the topic please.

New Snaga Information: Apparently RD had pictures of Snags skinnydipping in the Silverlode, and Snaga is coming out to visit in June.  I'm sad though because with my new job I might have to send him off to amuse himself.  That's so sad.


----------



## Rhiannon

*hangs head in shame* I'm sorry, Wonks. *is penitent*

Maybe you can take him to work with you for show and tell?


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Exactly.

"This is my pet Orc. I met him at some inn in Middle-Earth. We're getting married - isn't that great?"


----------



## Rhiannon

*writes 'Wonks' Coworker' on forehead* "Oh, um..... *backs away slowly*"


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's ok. I wasn't really mad.

And yeah, guys, that's pretty much the reaction when I tell people about Snaga and where we met and stuff. 

We kind of get treated weirdly sometimes because of it.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

No, really?! I'm amazed. I mean, it's not uncommon for people disguised as Orcs and Elves to meet on an online forum devoted to LoTR and fall in love and get engaged....

....or is it now?


----------



## Rhiannon

I get treated weirdly all the time. It might have something to do with my desire to wear cloaks in public, though. And singing on public transportation. And staring at people. They get so weird when you stare at them.


----------



## menchu

DOGS! Who said dogs?!?! That Huan looks really awwwwwww! *sees Wonko's face* Erm... *bears a little placard saying 'dogs rock'* Erm... *can't find an easy way out*


Dear Wonko,

to change the common focus on the subject, I'd like to say your relationship with this rare creature breeded in the remotest part of the world has given me a little hope.
That's all.

me

Ouch! *pats head* ---> P.S. Are you by any chance going to the [British] islands in the summer, in July to be especific?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Menchu,
I don't think so...but it's possible.

Snaga is coming to visit me from June 28th to July 17th.

But I have no current plans to go visit him.

Which really bothers me, because I know it's his turn to visit me...but I'd rather just visit him because I really miss England.

ANYway,
BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!

*We've FINALLY set a date!!!* 

 Our wedding will take place in Seattle, on August 14, 2004.


----------



## Rhiannon

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! And here I've been on one of my weird bridal-stuff kicks. No real plans to get married, ever, and yet one of my favorite things to do is muck around at bridal sites and things.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My friend Kelly and I used to do that.  There's a site where you can design your own wedding rings.
 I had mine all picked out and designed before I even met Snaga. 
And then I did meet him, and he proposed, and we went to buy a ring, and we found one that was almost exactly the same! And I love it! 

Yay!
I've also been mucking about looking at dresses.
I was trying to find a dress for my bridesmaids.
One is about my height and extremely thin (my sister) the other is about my height and average build, a bit pudgy in the tum, but that's it (my friend) and the other is quite short, and thin with large bosoms.

So...to find a dress that suits the first two AND the last one is going to be so hard.


----------



## Rhiannon

How important is it for it to be the same dress? I read an article a while back (bridal magazines, yet another weakness of mine) that advocated different dresses within the same general style and color scheme, which I thought was a wonderful idea. It also means they're more likely to be able to wear the dress again.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Um...I thought about that.
But...I dunno....I should think about it a bit more. I guess I like that same dress look.
It looks more planned and put together.
Hmm...I dunno. The thing is I don't want them picking out their own dresses...
Because, well, they each have such different taste...
I'd consider like...helping them pick out a bridesmaid's dress.
But I dunno...trust me when I say that given my selection of bridesmaid's it's better if they have someone pick out their dresses for them.


----------



## Celebthôl

YAYAYAYAY!!!! IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!! CONGRATS YOUR GONNA BE A VERY HAPPY MAN SNAG'S


----------



## Rhiannon

Hee! Sounds like my friend Erica. I wouldn't trust her to pick her own dress either. 

Maybe something empire waisted would work?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hmm...maybe, but the two taller ones have teeny boobies, and the short one is breast-tastic.
Hugely heaving bosoms.
It might...make that a problem...
I thought this might be a solution

It's actually a very pale blue, but my short friend said t'would look heinous on her.


----------



## Rhiannon

Ooh, I saw that in a magazine just last week. I think it would work very well. 

But what about _your_ dress?


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Yeah Wonks, give us a picture of YOUR dress. 

Hee hee, August 14th! Just a few days before my bday! Where are you having hte wedding - England or America?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Um...I'm going to have it in America.
And I don't have a dress picked out yet!


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Sad, Wonks. I've already picked out my wedding dress (not - far too expensive ). Or my wish-dress.

What was the ring design site? I'd LOVE to do that.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

This is a castle Snaga took me too.
We want to live in this town...near this castle. That would happify me. 

Kenilworth Castle 

And the ring design site is: www.adiamondisforever.com

 This is sort of my ring.
My sidestones are actually marquise diamonds, but this site places them vertically next to the center diamond, and mine are sideways. 

Sort of my ring...but mine is prettier. 

This is a ring with marquise stones...but mine are sideways. ugly ring..but with my sidestones


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Speaking of rings, mine needs polishing.  TTYL!


----------



## Rhiannon

> This is a castle Snaga took me too.



 Oooooooooooooooooooh! I want to go there!

Ooh, pretty ring! 

Goodness, Wonks, I don't ever plan to get married but I still have a very good idea of the sort of dress I want. You have to pick one so we can see!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I had a long post crafted....
But I lost it when my file was too big and I had to rewrite it....

Anyway, this is what I want my dress to look like.
Simple. No thulle for the skirt. Silk. With point lace. And long sleeves.
Old fashioned, but pretty.

This is my mother and father, my Opa and my aunt. (my father's father and sister)....

My mother looks so pretty. I'd wear her dress if it still existed. I wish it still existed.


----------



## flame

thanks for the advice guys it really helped.


----------



## Rhiannon

Oooh, preeeetty! That's gorgeous. I'll keep my eyes open and if I see one like that I'll tell you who makes it.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Thank you.  I've been trying to get in touch with my mum all day, because even if she doesn't have the dress anymore (she may yet, I'm not entirely sure) she still might have a pattern or know where I could find one. (I know she and her mum made all the bridesmaid's dresses, so I think she may have made her dress as well.)

I haven't been able to get in touch with her yet...


----------



## Rhiannon

My mom and my grandmother made my mom's dress- she found one she loved, only it was an incredibly expensive designer dress, so she took her mom and her sister and went to try it on, and they kept sending the attendent out for different veils while Aunt Lisa pulled the skirts up and found the seams and Grandmother sketched away. Unfortunately, I didn't inherit this sewing ability- I tend to make sewing machines blow up- though I do love costume design. 

But the dress had a few hundred buttons on it. I don't recommend this. Grandmother and the bridesmaids almost had a nervous breakdown trying to get them done up in time.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Wow...buttons.  So cool. I want buttons!!

But actually I think my mum DOES still have her dress.  If she does I SO want to wear it.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

You're gonna take lots of pictures, right, Wonks? You should write a novel about this or something. "How I met my husband."  That would be funny.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Snaga and I once joked that we'd write a book about how we met and call it, "Hello, I love you."  Because that's what it was like the first time we met in person.
We already knew we loved eachother...and it was pretty much, "Hi." *hugs* "I love you." 

Hehe.

And have I announced this yet?

Our wedding will be August 14th, 2004.


----------



## Rhiannon

That would be a great book!


----------



## Legolam

Congratulations, Wonks. I know this has probably be asked in this thread before, but where will the wedding be? US or UK?


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Our wedding will be August 14th, 2004. *



Have you decided what type of wedding you're having - a big white one, with all the trimmings or a quiet less formal event?

Wonks, did Snaga give you an engagement ring? Let's see. 

A friend of mine recently married an American girl and they married in the US, but had a church blessing here (UK) a month later, with her close family in attendance, bridesmaids, confetti, dress, cake, reception etc. This way relatives and friends on both sides of the Atlantic didn't feel left out.


----------



## Firawyn

Wow guys, I jumped out of my seat when I saw the post. Wow, this is so cool....CONGRADULATIONS!!
I'm so happy!! HAVE A GREAT LIFE TOGETHER!! Happy!!!This is a freaking fairy tale!!lol


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Hey Wonks, I was playing around on the ring site, and figured your ring might look something like this:

Round center stone and sideways marquises- is this more like it?


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by LadyDernhelm _
> *You're gonna take lots of pictures, right, Wonks? You should write a novel about this or something. "How I met my husband."  That would be funny. *



Yah! Take pictures! And post them so we can see how nice a couple you guys make!


----------



## Helcaraxë

CONGRATULATION!!!!

Wow, that was unexpected. Maybe you should do a poll of who thinks that's an odd way to meet someone!


----------



## baragund

Now what language will you two use to exchange your vows? Quenya, Sindarin......or Black Speech?  

_One Ring to rule them all, and in the darkness bind them._ 

A perfect vow for the Urukgush, wouldn't you say?


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Ha! Yes, Wonks, what WILL you do???


----------



## Snaga

I've not looked at this thread in the longest time... so many posts to reply to....

Hehe Baragund... that would make an _interesting_ wedding vow. I wonder how many priests would go alone with that?

Thanks Morgoth's Bane! We could do that poll... only to find out if anyone thinks, 'Nah! What's odd about that?!' !!! Hehe!

Sabeen... I think there are some pictures of us together. I'll go hunt down links

Lady Dernhelm... wow! There's nothing you can't do on the internet! Your ring was close, but I think its 'baguettes' on the side. (Hehe sounds like I'm talking about a bowl of soup!)

Sabeen again... Thank you so much. It is like that... totally...

Idril... We'll be having a white wedding but not HUGE. Air travel costs mean not so many of my friends and family will be able to come...

Legolam... It will be in Seattle.

Rhiannon/ Lady Dernhelm... We could write that book... but I'm not judge of love stories. I'm sure we'd need to spice it up with a few deaths or something. Anyway I'm far too private to EVER do that.

Flame: I'm glad!

Thol: Thanks! You're right... Wonks makes me very happy!

Oops it turns out they are Marquise after all... I obviously need to see that ring again. Its been months...

OK those 'cute couple' pics (and did I ever have to trawl to find all of these?!!)...

At the space needle. I'd just proposed, and Wonks had just said yes... 

Together at Pike Place Market, Seattle 

At Wells Cathedral 

Looking very happy considering that's the restaurant bill on the table!


----------



## BlackCaptain

Love the pictures! You two look so happy together! The best of luck to you two


----------



## flame

yea, you look so cute together, best of luck to the both of you.


----------



## Rhiannon

You do make a beautiful couple


----------



## Firawyn

You guys look great!

You broke a record too. The first pic of a forum member goes to Snaga and Wonko!! 

PS...Where did you two come up with your crazy names?


----------



## flame

> _Originally posted by Sabeen _
> *You guys look great!
> 
> You broke a record too. The first pic of a forum member goes to Snaga and Wonko!!
> 
> *



theres been loads of people who have posted pics here, not just the but the likes of legoman and so on.

ps: i agree with all of the, you do look great together, but i already said that


----------



## Wonko The Sane

There are already quite few pictures of us together in the photo album. 
Yes. Snaga gave me a ring.
The wedding will be here in Seattle.
We aren't going to have two because as it turns out Snaga's family will be available to travel here for the ceremony....
We'll have a reception once we get back to the UK for everyone who couldn't make it.
As for the ring, LD, those ARE my sidestones but the ring doesn't look like that.
The band is thinner about the width of the sidestones, and for some reason that site makes the sidestones look quite short and fat.
And mine are a bit longer and thinner.

I have a picture...but you can't really make anything out in it.
I took another picture when I was in England...but it's not developed yet.

ANYWAY, more pictures on the forum photo album! 
Oooh, and those pix Snaga posted are my faves of us together.  YAY!
In 16 days we'll have plenty more.


----------



## flame

i just hope the ring aint the ring of power, we dont want you to turn into a ringwrith now do we.


----------



## legoman

> The wedding will be here in Seattle.
> We aren't going to have two because as it turns out Snaga's family will be available to travel here for the ceremony....



boooo!!!
no funny wedding attendences from the british army, what are you that scared of us????

hahaha

you should be.

still as long as the 'reception' is entertaining, and of course you'll need lots of alcohol if legolam and merry show up... haha.


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *There are already quite few pictures of us together in the photo album.
> Yes. Snaga gave me a ring.
> The wedding will be here in Seattle.
> We aren't going to have two because as it turns out Snaga's family will be available to travel here for the ceremony....
> We'll have a reception once we get back to the UK for everyone who couldn't make it.
> As for the ring, LD, those ARE my sidestones but the ring doesn't look like that.
> The band is thinner about the width of the sidestones, and for some reason that site makes the sidestones look quite short and fat.
> And mine are a bit longer and thinner.
> 
> I have a picture...but you can't really make anything out in it.
> I took another picture when I was in England...but it's not developed yet.
> 
> ANYWAY, more pictures on the forum photo album!
> Oooh, and those pix Snaga posted are my faves of us together.  YAY!
> In 16 days we'll have plenty more.  *



What's in 16 days?


----------



## Helcaraxë

Indeed, you do make a cute couple. You should say your vows in Quenya, which in fuction is similar to Latin. Perhaps you should hire some ppl to dress up as Uruk-Hai with rubber scimitars and invade the post-ceremony party and accost the guests, while upturning tables, swiping food, and pickpocketing the attendees. "HA! I snagged 3 more wallets than you!!!" or have Snaga wear his armor or have Wonko take her Palantir...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No...No LotR costumes at our wedding! 
We'll see about maybe having some of the decorations have veiled references to LotR in them...but that's as far as I go. 

And as for 16 days..that's when Snaga comes to visit!!


----------



## S & R Gamgee

Yay for you two!!! I know I don't know you and I know it's kinda late but still congrats. I woulda replied 4 days earlier but it took me like 4 days to read it. Good luck.


----------



## Snaga

Thanks S&R!

Morgoths Bane... we'll say our vows in English or the black speech! One or the other... but none of this yucky elvish rubbish! Hehe.. thanks tho... yes as you see I'm banned from bringing my scimitar to the wedding. Wonk's doesnt like such ideas, but I'm planning on getting a violin playing ent put on the cake. Because happiness wouldnt be happiness without a violin playing ent. (Did I get that wrong? )

Yes Sabeen... I fly out in.. well.. 13 days time now! Yay!


----------



## Eledhwen

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *Thanks S&R!
> 
> Morgoths Bane... we'll say our vows in English or the black speech! One or the other... but none of this yucky elvish rubbish! Hehe.. thanks tho... yes as you see I'm banned from bringing my scimitar to the wedding. Wonk's doesnt like such ideas, but I'm planning on getting a violin playing ent put on the cake. Because happiness wouldnt be happiness without a violin playing ent. (Did I get that wrong? )
> 
> Yes Sabeen... I fly out in.. well.. 13 days time now! Yay! *



Is that [a violin, playing "ent put on the cake"] (in which case I want to know how it goes), or [a violin-playing ent put on the cake]? Just wondered.... I think I've seen ''Monsters Inc" once too often.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's a violin playing GOAT.
 And no black speech, and no scimitars.
But when we have our second reception in England you can do ALL those things.  I don't much care since my family won't be there to be apalled and disown me.


----------



## Helcaraxë

But...But...Snaga at LEAST has to bring in his small but cruel hunting knife!....It gives the wedding FLAVOR!


----------



## Snaga

I think that US customs will have problems with my small cruel hunting knife. 

Hehe... a Lord of the Rings themed wedding party sounds fun tho... but I wonder if MY family would disown me? Oh... hang on... I think they already did that!


----------



## Helcaraxë

Oooooh--that was cold...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

They did??! Oh sweetie...was that my fault?


----------



## Weathergirl2006

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> Hehe... a Lord of the Rings themed wedding party sounds fun tho... but I wonder if MY family would disown me? Oh... hang on... I think they already did that! [/B]


 

aww dont worry you'l always have your ttf family lol 
ANyway congrats!!


----------



## BlackCaptain

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *They did??! Oh sweetie...was that my fault?  *



I highly doubt it... If anything they would re-own him because you're just so cool!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yeah, I must admit, I am quite the catch. 
In fact...I'd better stay away from his family. His single brother might try to snatch me away! 

Thanks Weathergirl!!  And thanks BC.


----------



## flame

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Yeah, I must admit, I am quite the catch.
> In fact...I'd better stay away from his family. His single brother might try to snatch me away!
> 
> *



lol, i just hope things will go well on the day of the wedding. good lucky you two.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I was joking. 

Nobody wants me but Snaga...and I like it that way.


----------



## Glory

ohh bad family how can they dislike the cutest couple in TTF and disown Snags? 
*shakes her head *


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Awww...you really think we're the cutest couple on TTF?!  Thanks!!!

Anyway, his family didn't really disown him.  They like him and me and they're very supportive. Much more so than we thought they'd be. 

It's my mum who's disowned me...


----------



## flame

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Awww...you really think we're the cutest couple on TTF?!  Thanks!!!
> *



yea, you are the cutest couple


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Awwww!! Wow!  That makes me feel SPECIAL! and...HAPPY! 

There was a poll a while back, quite controversial...

We won it...but it was a hollow victory...everybody was angry about it. :-/


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Well, I haven't been on TTF for ages, but I thought I'd give an update.

The wedding is set, nearly everything is done.

It's in 12 days, August the 14th, at a lovely garden on the Olympic Peninsula here in Washington.
They have Llamas! And Camels!

Anyway, the cake, the catering, the venue, the dress, the tuxes, the bride's maids, the groomsmen, all the BIG things are set and it's just the details to organise now.

Then I'll be moving to England after a 2 weeks and change long honeymoon in Hawaii. (First Kauai, and then the Big Island)

I'll try and post pictures when they're done. In the meantime I've been making Snaga's wedding gift, and doing tons of planning.
I've got a make-up consultation tomorrow, and a hair cut/colour on Thurs.
Half of Snaga's family got in last night, and one of my bride's maids (the best friend whose photos are posted in the member photo album) arrived tonight at 5:30. 

I'm even having a bridal shower on Saturday!

Anyway, everything's coming together, thought I'd let you guys know what was going on, and pop in with a recent photo of me.


----------



## Eriol

Wonko The Sane said:


> Anyway, everything's coming together...



Yay! 

Well, I already sent you my good wishes ages ago, but it's never too late to say them again. Congratulations! May you be happy!


----------



## baragund

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Heyyy, that's GREAT news, Wonko and Snaga!!  It sounds like you two are passing the first test of a successful marriage...planning the wedding without driving each other crazy!

Congratulations once again, and make sure you post LOTS of photos from the wedding.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Yay! Congrats Wonks and Snaga! Wonko, you look like you're glowing and so happy in that picture!

It's amazing how quickly time passes. It seems like it was just yesterday that you announced that you were engaged. Now the wedding is in 11 days! 

Best wishes to both of you, and I'm sending all my congratulations to you!

*throws up a bunch of flower petals into the air*


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Congratulations again Snaga and Wonks.... that is so awesome! Yay!


----------



## Thomas Baggins

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Well, yes no harm in saying it again, best, best, and very best wishes for a good wedding!!!  

You are assured of having the best day for a wedding too!!! It's the same day as my b-day,  ]

Congrats again!!! 

DJ~Aravorn


----------



## Arvedui

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*



Nenya Evenstar said:


> Yay! Congrats Wonks and Snaga! Wonko, you look like you're glowing and so happy in that picture!


Snaga looks a little bit different, doesn't he. Changed his haircut??? Nice tan, though...  

So the time has finally come. Funny, but while on holiday it suddenly ocured to me that your big day was drawing near.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Niirewen

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Just thought I'd pop in and give you two my best wishes as well. How exciting! Congratulations, Snaga and Wonks!!!


----------



## Rhiannon

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Hurray! Wedding! *dances around happily* All last month I would start thinking about you guys at the weirdest times--La la la, oh, next month is Aug-HEY! Wonks is getting married! Did she ever find a dress??? etc. I've been giving your (silent) LJ the hairy eyeball because it tells me nothing *hairy eyeballs* But yay! You do have a dress! That's great! *very hyper*


----------



## Snaga

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Thank you all for your kind wishes. I know everyone here thinks of me as a horrible arrogant orc, but deep down I'm very fond of you all and the way you guys have been so nice to us and supportive has touched us both. I'm meaning to mention you all in my Grooms speech... not each one of you by name of course, but we really owe a debt of thanks to this place for bring us together! I'm really not sure I'm half as great as Nóm thinks, or half as cute as Arvedui imagines, but something wonderful is happening between Wonks and me, and it surely says something hopeful about this world if such things come to pass.

I am now more or less prepared for the whole thing. Or at least as prepared as I am going to be. I fly out to Seattle on Tuesday. It will be one of our usual emotional reunions, but this time more so since our long slow plans are finally coming to fruit.

We still haven't picked out rings. Or at least, I haven't. I have a feeling Wonks may have a very precise idea about these matters, but being apart we haven't been getting to any jewellers recently!

The ceremony is finally all worked out, and let me tell you that there is plenty to be said for just letting a priest tell you what you are getting. I had to write the ceremony, with Wonks' help. Even though there is much precedence, its far harder than you would imagine. I tried to work in many elements, since we have lots of beliefs and tradition to draw on. Alas, we wanted to find two trees to decorate in gold and silver, and have the wedding in their shade but it didn't work out. I'm still slightly concerned. Various people are far from home, with little internet access, and they need to get the readings I emailed them somehow. I'm sure it will come together.

In the meantime, I've graduated from uni, and landed myself a new job in London. That means we can now apply for Wonks visa to come and live with me in England. If all goes well, her move will be imminent, although I have to admit to some nerves on that front. It would be so bad if it got delayed.

I have found our house, which is just by Alexandra Park. I wish I could find a picture to post of the view of the London skyline from there. Its quite amazing on a clear day. But I don't want to have to live there alone for too long.

But for now, I'm trying not to worry about that. In the next week, we have the most special day of our lives, and then our honeymoon. Hawaii looks beautiful, and its going to be the best time ever.


----------



## Starflower

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

ALexandra Park ? that's not far from me 
All the best for you two , I can say from personal experience that getting married was the best thign I ever did! I really really wish you two all the happiness in your lives, and that the waiting has been worth the while

xx


----------



## Feanorian

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

I just wanted to poke in and say congrats, and think your right Snaga when you say that there is hope in this world, rarely do we hear of the truly beautiful things something as "menacing" as the world wide web can create. I wish both of you the best. 
P.S. I just came back from Seattle for my cousin's wedding, it was very nice and cool when I was there, I hope the weather doesn't turn ill for your visit.


----------



## Khamul

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Dude, that news totally rocks! Congratulations


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Well, I don't have much time here...all your well wishes and comments are just soooo hear-warming.  They make me go all fuzzy inside.
Good thing too, because I need something to counteract the butterflies!

Anyway, it's been a long and strange journey here...it's nearly 2 years since Snaga and I began to talk in earnest. In some ways it seems longer, and in other ways no time at all.

The wedding is tomorrow, Saturday, and I'm getting chills just thinking about it. Nervous? YES!

We've got our rings now, beautiful white gold bands, very simple and traditional, and the insides are engraved with our names and the date of our wedding.

I've finished making Snaga's gift, and I picked up the second gift I got for him today, all the food, wine, silverware, stuff like that is all taken care of, and we only have a few things to do tomorrow.
I'm getting my nails done and Snaga's getting fitted for his tux, and then it's a rehearsal and dinner.

And then tomorrow...well, we're off...It's so scary, but today at the jewellers looking at the rings, I just got a big thrill inside.

I'm so excited!

I want to thank a few people, but I can't remember each and every person who's been sweet and wonderful to me on TTF over the past 2 years...

I'd especially like to thank the British Army, Thol, Nom, Ithy, Aule, Goldie, Beorn, Kor, Cir, Kell, DB, Rhi, Menchu, Rocky, and Sting, who little does he know, played a HUGE part in our relationship. I think he was the first TTF member to know we were an item! 

Please let me know if I forgot anybody!!!  I have a bad memory for this kind of thing.

Huggles! Next time you hear from me I'll be back from my HONEYMOON!  Wooooo...


May I Prematurely Present: Mr. and Mrs. Snaga and Wonko The Sane!


----------



## Manveru

speechless... silent congrats from above!


----------



## baragund

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Wonko's, and Snaga's talk about their wedding rings just leaves SOOOOOOOOOOO much room for for tacky jokes and pun-laden questions.  

Here is a sample:

*Did you purchase your rings at "Celebrimbor & Sons, Ltd," purveyor of fine rings?
*Are the engravings in Elvish?
*This was covered already but what the heck: Will you recite the 
"One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them" line?
*Will you both vanish when the rings are placed on your fingers?


Oh, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Rhiannon

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

HOORAY!!!!!! I'll be sure to raise a glass in your names tomorrow. And we want _pictures!_

Really, I am so thrilled for you guys. Finally!


----------



## Starflower

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

TODAY IS THE DAY!!! Today they will be Mr and Mrs Snaga, may they be happy forever and beyond. 


> And Frodo ...said to Gandalf: 'At last I understand why we have waited! This is the ending.Now not day only shall be beloved, but night too shall be beautiful and blessed and all its fear pass away!'
> Then the King welcomed his guests, and they alighted; and Elrond
> surrendered the sceptre, and laid the hand of his daughter in the hand of the
> King, and together they went up into the High City, and all the stars flowered
> in the sky. And Aragorn the King Elessar wedded Arwen Undómiel in the City of
> the Kings upon the day of Midsummer, and the tale of their long waiting and
> labours was come to fulfilment.



This is the day they have waited for a long time, and now it's here. Comparisons with the tale of Aragorn and Arwen are -I think- appropriate , considering they met here, on the TolkienForum.

Many happy days ahead and may you always remember how you felt this day.


----------



## Rhiannon

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

HOORAY! *confetti and balloons and stars and the moon and fireworks and more confetti and champagne and floats and marching bands and silk streamers and moving floats and ice cream and bubbles and chocolate and multi-colored streamers and a guy in an airplane writing 'CONGRATULATIONS WONKS AND SNAGA' in the sky*


----------



## Celebthôl

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

HAPPY WEDDING DAY!!!!!! YAY!!!!  I WISH YOU GUYS A LIFETIME OF HAPPYNESS!!!!

Sorry ive not been about as much as i had been, but im glad i caught it exactly on time!!  I hope the day went great for you guys! Your made for each other!!!


----------



## Goldberry

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

I have been away from the forum for a long time, and missed the original announcement. I wish you a lifetime of happiness. It is beautiful to see a marriage forged on the forum!


----------



## Beorn

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Congratulations


----------



## Saucy

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

i hope u had a lovely day,


----------



## Arvedui

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Belated congratulations!

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Niniel

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

YAAAAAAY!!!! HURRAY! Confetti etc.... I wish you all the best guys!!!!


----------



## Lhunithiliel

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

So you did it, eh?!!!

*Wonko, Snaga,
My most sincere congratulations!!! * 

I wish you all the happiness under the sun and the moon, in this world and in any other where your love might entice you to. 

Warmest congratulations again!!! 

Lhun


----------



## Beleg

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Congragulations from my side!


----------



## spirit

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Congrats Wonko and Snaga.
Wish you all the best for your future.


----------



## Ithrynluin

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

So this day has finally arrived? Wow. 

I have never known either of you intimately, but have gotten to know you well enough that you have both managed to creep under my skin and become very dear to me in no time. 

I can only proceed to wish you a belated congratulations and, as corny as it may sound, a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## Inderjit S

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Congratulations to the both of you! Have a happy and prosperous marriage.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Someone!!!

Ain't it time to change the title of this thread to :

*"Wonko and Snaga are MARRIED!!! "*


----------



## Snaga

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*

Yes we are indeed now married!!

Thank you all so much for your kind wishes! It means a lot to us both.

The wedding went well, in a beautiful mountainside garden near Poulsbo, on the Olympic Peninsula in Washington State. Wonko was the most beautiful bride. Plenty of friends and family attended, and although noone from TTF could attend (apart from the bride and groom of course!), Tolkien was certainly represented.... the Grooms cake was topped with figurines of an orc and his elven bride!

After that, we spent a couple of weeks honeymooning in Hawaii (the Kauai and the Big Island). We had the best time ever.

Sadly, we then had to part while we waited for Wonk's visa to come and live in England came through. I had to go and move to London and start my new job, while she waited in America. That was the worst thing ever, but yesterday we got the news that visa application has gone through no problem so the move is now imminent and we get to start our live together.

So everything is good. I've never been so happy.

At the moment, we don't have any photos to post but they will come soon so watch this space.


----------



## Astaldo

Best wishes!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit

Snaga said:


> The wedding went well, in a beautiful mountainside garden near Poulsbo, on the Olympic Peninsula in Washington State. Wonko was the most beautiful bride. Plenty of friends and family attended, and although noone from TTF could attend (apart from the bride and groom of course!), Tolkien was certainly represented.... the Grooms cake was topped with figurines of an orc and his elven bride!
> 
> After that, we spent a couple of weeks honeymooning in Hawaii (the Kauai and the Big Island). We had the best time ever.
> 
> Sadly, we then had to part while we waited for Wonk's visa to come and live in England came through. I had to go and move to London and start my new job, while she waited in America. That was the worst thing ever, but yesterday we got the news that visa application has gone through no problem so the move is now imminent and we get to start our live together.
> 
> At the moment, we don't have any photos to post but they will come soon so watch this space.



Awwwwwwww. That's soooo romantic ::is referring to the wedding, not the visa bit::  

I wish you all the best for the future and hope it goes well for the two of you!


----------



## Bethelarien

Congratulations to both of you, and all the best.


----------



## Walter

Nóm said:


> I know I'm not the only one who is watching this space!


Did we ever learn whether the ceremony was _inside_ or _outside_ the asylum? 

And what next? Any tidings about a future TTF member to come, a little Wonks or Snaga maybe? 

Oh, and ... welcome back Nóm, good to see you again, here


----------



## DGoeij

Gosh, I just bumped into this thread. Shame on me.  

Congratulations indeed! or 'Van Harte Gefeliciteerd' in proper dutch.


----------



## Eledhwen

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*



Snaga said:


> Yes we are indeed now married!!
> Sadly, we then had to part while we waited for Wonk's visa to come and live in England came through. ... but yesterday we got the news that visa application has gone through no problem so the move is now imminent and we get to start our life together.


I'm delighted for you. Long life and happiness to you both! For those who don't know, Snaga and Wonko the Sane met on this forum. How big an effect can Tolkien have on someone's life?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Re: Snaga and Wonko are ENGAGED!!*



Snaga said:


> Yes we are indeed now married!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind wishes! It means a lot to us both.
> 
> The wedding went well, in a beautiful mountainside garden near Poulsbo, on the Olympic Peninsula in Washington State. Wonko was the most beautiful bride. Plenty of friends and family attended, and although noone from TTF could attend (apart from the bride and groom of course!), Tolkien was certainly represented.... the Grooms cake was topped with figurines of an orc and his elven bride!
> 
> After that, we spent a couple of weeks honeymooning in Hawaii (the Kauai and the Big Island). We had the best time ever.
> 
> Sadly, we then had to part while we waited for Wonk's visa to come and live in England came through. I had to go and move to London and start my new job, while she waited in America. That was the worst thing ever, but yesterday we got the news that visa application has gone through no problem so the move is now imminent and we get to start our live together.
> 
> So everything is good. I've never been so happy.
> 
> At the moment, we don't have any photos to post but they will come soon so watch this space.



Well this is great! (And it only took about 380 posts...) I'm sure all of us will be looking forward to pictures! (You might want to try using www.picturetrail.com — I believe they still allow a free website photo album to which you can point us when you have the time.)

So — do you call each other Wonko and Snaga, or something else? And how did you meet, and how did you get together, and all that stuff!

Barley


----------



## Greenwood

I haven't been on the forum much in the last year. I only just discovered this thread. CONGRATULATIONS to you both!! 

I wonder though, does Wonko have to drop "the Sane" portion of her Forum name now for getting hitched to a lowly orc?  

Joking aside, my sincere best wishes for a long and happy life together.


----------



## Eledhwen

Greenwood said:


> I wonder though, does Wonko have to drop "the Sane" portion of her Forum name now for getting hitched to a lowly orc?


It does look a somewhat inaccurate appendage; but he does seem to be quite nice, as orcs go; though I haven't ever met him on a dark night when he's feeling peckish (or any other night, or day, for that matter)

*** Eledhwen ends silly post a.s.a.p to avoid further pathetic attempts at self-exoneration ***


----------



## aragil

Eledhwen said:


> ..though I haven't ever met him on a dark night when he's feeling peckish (or any other night, or day, for that matter)


Are you sure? I believe Snags is a Warwickshire lad. Perhaps not too far from Wootton Bassett for a marauding orc ...


----------



## Eledhwen

aragil said:


> Are you sure? I believe Snags is a Warwickshire lad. Perhaps not too far from Wootton Bassett for a marauding orc ...


Aah, fair Kortiron!


----------



## aragil

Oops! I mis-remembered my sources. Make that a West Midland Orc who occasionally pilfers into Warwickshire!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Congrats, again!


----------



## Snaga

Thank you all, thank you all. I've ridden my Warg in the general area of Wootten Bassett, but quite within a scimitars reach. Anyway, I've moved to London, but contrary to the rumours you may have heard its not to pick up a cockney accent like those movie orcs. I've? I should say "we've" since the delectable Wonks has joined me too.

As to whether we still refer to each other as Snaga and Wonks, the answer is not very often. Xerxes and Gandhi is more frequent, since you ask!

Anyway, although this will probably get me into trouble, here is the only electronic wedding pic I have at the moment. (The others are on the wrong side of the Atlantic: the paternal head of the The Sane clan needs to get it together!). Wonks hates it. (I hope this uploads ok I just deleted a ton of other pics to make space!)


----------



## Rhiannon

A PICTURE! YAY! *ooh and aahs* You both look fabulous!


----------



## baragund

For an orc, Snaga cleans up mighty well!!  You both look great and we're really looking forward to more pictures. 

So how is married life treating you guys? Any arguments yet over leaving the cap off the toothpaste or leaving the toilet seat up or cooking your eggs sunny-side up vs. scrambled? This phase of your new lives is touchy as you get to know each other but it can also be a lot of fun, especially if you don't take the small stuff, and yourselves, too seriously. There are two important rules to remember:

1. Don't sweat the small stuff.
2. It's all small stuff.


...and long-time-no-see, Nom!!  I'm so happy to see you around again! Are you just dropping by for a visit or will you be staying a while? *Looks hopeful that it's the latter*


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Two Small Pieces of Advice*

•Marriage should be mostly fun. —_R.D. Butler_

•It's better to be happy than to be right. —_Click and Clack (the Tappet Brothers)_

Barley


----------



## Confusticated

Hey Baragund,probably just a visit. I think this last week has been an exception, but I will stop by from time to time and contribute to a project I want to start.  I'll see you around.


----------



## Niirewen

A very lovely picture, Snaga! I hope everything is going well for you two.


----------



## Snaga

I'm glad you all like the pic.

We have our share of arguments but we make up straightaway afterwards. I mean... she seriously thinks that Gil-galad was more heroic than Shagrat!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Snaga said:


> We have our share of arguments but we make up straightaway afterwards. I mean... she seriously thinks that Gil-galad was more heroic than Shagrat!



*raises questioning eyebrow*

If you can give me a single good reason why Shagrat the dirty orc is more heroic than a self-sacrificing beastly elven king, then I'll concede victory, but you CAN'T!  Wonder why.


----------



## Ermundo

.........................
WOA........

Two things suprise me...

I have never heard of two complete strangers who (omg!) live in different countries who only know each other through a forum fall in love and get married.
Dang this experience had completely changed my life and thoughts about this forum.

And 2nd of all I didn't know this thread would become this THIS Popular. Dang it pg 27 that (I think) I'm posting on and I'm just to lazy to read through that mountain of well........ummmmmm....................................
congrats..I....guess?.  

Anyway I wish you both a happy marriage. But what ever you do, do not come to America. More than half of the marriages here end up being terminated..

Morgoththe1


----------



## Ithrynluin

Worry not, Wonks and Snaga are dwelling happily in merry old England.


----------



## Ermundo

Ithrynluin said:


> Worry not, Wonks and Snaga are dwelling happily in merry old England.


...

England hey, not the place I would have chosen to spend the rest of my marriage with (considering the fact I'm not married) but hey it's not my choice.

I hope you two a happy marriage.

Morgoththe1

P.S: Remember when I said that I didn' want you two to come to America, I am freakin serious. (Warning) If you want to live "happily ever after, " then don't get a full time job in the land of the free and the home of the brave.

P.S.S: I would like to like totally see some pics of you two.


Yours truly,
Morgoththe1


----------



## legoman

You should come to Hull I believe only 1 in 3 get divroced here...

(I say here, though I'm still in leicester)

I really feel I should write something quite profound here... ah nuts, I can't think of anything...

Nope, not a sausage.


----------



## baragund

Now now, morgoththe1, rumors of the death of marriage in America are greatly exagerated.

I'm coming up on 19 years of marriage and my wife and I still *lowers voice to conspiratorial whisper* _like each other._


----------



## Ermundo

First off Baragund, you were married 19 years ago when couples actually married because the loved each other. Second of all, just because most marriages in America end in divorces doesn't mean ALL marriages do.


----------



## baragund

morgoththe1 said:


> ...you were married 19 years ago when couples actually married because the loved each other.



They don't anymore? Hmmm... I seem to recall a lot of the same criticisms wayyy back in 1987. Also, we both hold full-time jobs and are none the worse for it.

Besides, I thought the divorce rate here runs round 50% and has been decreasing recently, at least a little bit.


----------



## Ermundo

baragund said:


> Besides, I thought the divorce rate here runs round 50% and has been decreasing recently, at least a little bit.



Tchh, I was close enough. And still that is a lot of divorces so like I said before don't come to America.


----------



## korhall

so when are we going to get an update on the happily married couple and ther life together?

and some wedding pics would have been great.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'll post some wedding photos tonight if you like. 

Also...we're fine. I'm working in an admin job and Snaga's doing his Captain Emergency job and everything is great.

Our flat sucks. It's rented and it's rubbish. So we're looking for a house and generally doing living!

What do you want to know?


----------



## korhall

well we are doing a bit of a revamp of this board. bringing back the old spirit and style of the board. we would love for you and snaga to come back and play a bit. we would also like to know about what you are doing, how snaga's kid is doing, you guys going to have kids? things like that


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I am sorry about not posting wedding photos. I clearly fell asleep promptly on returning home and only woke up to read, knit, and talk to my little sister on the phellytone.

I can however answer your questions:

Maybe some day soon, not much besides working and looking for a house, very good and very bright, and not for quite a long time yet if ever.

I can also state categorically and with 100% that although we now have a perfect cutie lovely kitten-cat called Bellatrix (Bella-ella-trix, Cutie-ella-trix) that Snaga threatens to eat her every day. Sometimes raw, sometimes baked with some carrots and taters.


----------



## korhall

do it in parchment, put a bed of chopped carrots, onions and potatoes and an ice cube then wrap it in parchment crimping it closed at the edges place in the oven for about 20 min or till done. god damn i love culinary school


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Despite the many discussions I have had to this extent in the past I feel duty bound to point out the following.

We. are. _not_. baking. my. cat.


----------



## korhall

i have many recipes... we can do a batter fried cat, kitty catchatori, kitty puree... (sorry, i have learneed these things in class and i had to use them)

we could even do kitty en croute.


----------



## Saucy

If one feels the need to excersize these recipes there is some nice road kill out on the highway.

no reason to kill someones pet.


----------



## korhall

yeah, but i like it, its fun. that and cat tastes pretty good.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*having just walked back in to look in on how the conversation was going, her tail puffs at what she hears and she takes off screaming in the other direction*

=0.0=

 hehe Best wishes and all, by the way. Good to hear that things are going well. Do keep the kitty safe... and uneaten.  =^.^=


----------



## Ermundo

...and all I wanted to do was give the couple my wishes...

K, well, just by the choice of words Wonks, it sounds like your having the time of your life. Even though I hardly know u on this forum, your marriage makes me happy, down to the core, and I wish u the best of the best God has to offer.


----------



## Arvedui

And that goes for those of us who once knew the both of you, as well!
Come to think about it, UK isn't all that far from the home of the Vikings....


----------



## korhall

i'll make you a deal, you post the pics, i'll not only promise to keep your kitty intact, i'll give you my recipe for white chocolate truffles.


----------

